# Ebola in the US



## shorthorsemom (Aug 2, 2014)

Anybody else outraged about the Ebola virus being brought into the US by us? We can't even contain staph infections in our hospitals and we import in folks carrying the Ebola virus into the US on purpose?

http://www.infowars.com/obama-brings-ebola-into-america-after-signing-executive-order-to-detain-sick-americans/


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 2, 2014)

Totally agree, did they evacuate the other people from that hospital? How would they keep anyone safe, thought the Doctors wore protective clothing but they still got sick.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 3, 2014)

Like what could possibly go wrong? What was that Dustin Hoffman/Rene Russo movie? Oh yeah, OUTBREAK.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 3, 2014)

I remember that movie, life imitating art again.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 3, 2014)

Well--the isolation ICU was built to treat doctors who might become ill from a virus they work with at the CDC...so these viruses are already IN the US (and some here in Canada too)...they say they are safe in CDC but have obviously prepared in case something goes wrong.

That said--I would not want to be the next patient to ride in the ambulance that transported the ill doctor to the hospital!

Now--ebola has a 70% or higher mortality rate--but they say that would be lower if patients were treated in specialized units here in the western world -- if that is true why do they not set up a better facility over in Africa. (I know, money!)

I actually have a bigger problem with travel in general--people traveling to and from outbreak areas are, I think, more of a risk to us than is one ill doctor being brought home under strict isolation protocols.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 3, 2014)

I have also heard that all kinds of exotic illness are now entering our stated via the open border. One is hoof and mouth disease. An outbreak of this can really affect our meat food chain that is already badly damaged.


----------



## Carriage (Aug 3, 2014)

sounds like you guys are on this. More is afoot here than we are being told. This move violates every class 4 procedure and protocol that I know of. Reports on the ground point to a level 4 path. rendering level 4 protections questionable as to efficacy. This does not seem to be the same strain as we have a record outbreak and a record number of healthcare workers infected. As a damp species, IF it was necessary to bring him here (and it wasn't) a desert environment would have been a FAR better choice than humid, damp and hot Atlanta. It does not really take specialized equip to try to treat as much is wait and see............. if they survive.

"Just another,.... brick in the wall"

Bb


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 3, 2014)

We aren't in Kansas anymore TOTO and we are not supposed to pay any attention to the man behind the curtain.

Like Dorothy we need to look inside ourselves to find out what is real. There's is no place like home.. Love and protect your home and family.

Question what you are being told and stand up for what is right.


----------



## susanne (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm sorry, but my country is not one that refuses to treat and support its own citizens -- especially those who were brave enough to fight a deadly disease in an impoverished country. Beyond that, the USA has always used its vast resources to help those in need around the world, and I desperately hope this never changes, or it will no longer be a country worth dying for.

If my health allowed and if I had the proper training, I would volunteer to help fight Ebola. This is a true humanitarian crisis, and for us not to help fight it is to bury our heads in the sand and pretend it will go away. If we don't fight Ebola in every way possible, it will reach our shores. Better to fight it now with some semblence of control than to wait for it to strike here at home.

Mercy Corps, Doctors Without Borders and many other groups put their money -- and their lives -- where their mouths are, and I support them 100%. Others can believe their conspiracy theories, but I choose to act for the good of all mankind. I am not a follower of Christianity as it is generally practiced or any other religion, but I've always believed in the human goodness and wisdom of Jesus. Where do you suppose he would be right now? Off in some safe sanctuary or in the trenches, fighting to save human beings? Even a heathen like me knows the answer to that one.


----------



## MiniNHF (Aug 4, 2014)

shorthorsemom said:


> Anybody else outraged about the Ebola virus being brought into the US by us? We can't even contain staph infections in our hospitals and we import in folks carrying the Ebola virus into the US on purpose?
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/obama-brings-ebola-into-america-after-signing-executive-order-to-detain-sick-americans/


I follow inforwars.com and I have heard about this over the past week and it is scarey.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 4, 2014)

If you follow infowars then you read this one posted recently that pretty much sums it up very well.

http://www.infowars.com/25-critical-facts-about-this-ebola-outbreak-that-every-american-needs-to-know/


----------



## Minimor (Aug 4, 2014)

A few of those have been changed from what the CDC or others sources actually said...presumably to make the situation sound more scary than it even is...


----------



## MiniNHF (Aug 4, 2014)

Made more scarey or not we should still be informed and concerned about this potentially getting loose and spreading. It was identified in Feb of this year in Africa as a concern and look how it has spread since then.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 4, 2014)

And remember that it is spreading in third world countries. The 60 health care workers who have become ill in this outbreak were --except for two--workers from those third world countries. They do not have the same protective gear and sanitation devices available in this country. Many were infected because they did not take sufficient steps to protect themselves (as per WHO). I think comparing Liberia to Atlanta is almost apples to oranges.


----------



## Carriage (Aug 4, 2014)

Miss Vickie and others,

I was waiting for Mike Adam's assessment. I know the veracity of my information specific to protocols as I was trained in it years ago. Everything I stated was factual and sop for decades. Until now when those protocols were dumped wholesale. He indeed touches on some of this in his piece.

Something to add to your "maybe" pile is his recent piece entitled "Why does the CDC hold a patent on Ebolbun'? (a strain of ebola)

Legs will develop with this and then walking. We must be patient in spite of the distinct danger and wait for more truth to out. And Mike is one of the best at doing this. Both dems and pubs hate him making him a good guy. My sources indicate much more afoot than what is being "reported". A couple have been near apoplectic that this is being done, and with good reason. They too are highly trained in this field and ALL say the same thing. My wife who has similar training has stated when I asked her "Would you want me to come back infected like his wife?" With a sad look she said no. It poses too great a threat to the country and they don't seem to be able to contain it there in spite of level 4 protocols. If it were so hard to contract as the public has been told, why is the largest outbreak ever recorded also spreading to a record number of our dear angels caring for the patients. Only one logical answer is available.

If we can project military might anywhere in the world on short notice, we can also project medical might in the same way. Yet.............

We must also always factor in the ability of media to distort and lie about the true, factual reality of things. Stay tuned, just as more science and fact is emerging on gmo's so it too will happen here. Something that has always been a horror and VERY tightly contained is now and suddenly "not that dangerous" Now if the older strain of ebola was that dangerous, how much more so this one, reportedly much more virulent?

Any other time you could depend on a dem to attack evil corporations. Now they are in a position of protecting them if Mikes posit it true. As Mz Roades used to say, "you are voting against your own best interest." As most become educated to the true nature of "vaccines", the govs scare tactics have not been working the same for them as in years past and more and more folk are knowledgably refusing these. If one were to ratchet up the pressure with ebola or a "tweaked" virus, visceral fear of hemoragic may tip the scales back to the gov/corp. favor, eh?


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 4, 2014)

I had heard about that patent earlier this week. I will have to take time to see what Mike the Health Ranger has to say. I have him in favorites under either health or politics, not sure which and am to tired to read tonight. Also will be contacting a friend that's specialty was biological warfare who is now retired military just to see what opinion friend has. I look for forced vaccinations and as you very well know I don't even take the flu shots and only go to a doctor in the event that something might need "cut out." I had an EGD this week for some esophageal problems and they could not believe that I could not name a family doctor and take no prescriptions, just a long list of natural supplements. Most people at work jump right on getting that free flu shot. However, I have a black co-worker friend that refers to what the guv did by intentionally injecting black soldiers with syphilis and like me, simply declines the offer of flu shot with a "no thank you." Looked at a map today of the U.S. showing the 20 cities that are designated to treat ebola patients. I also read an article today about Tulane U's ongoing ebola research.


----------



## AngC (Aug 5, 2014)

hmmm. I'm not "up" on all the issues but my understanding was that the US was bringing home a volunteer doctor and an aid worker under strict quarantine procedures to a facility, near the CDC, capable of handling this. i.e. modified aircraft, hazmat suits, and I forget what else.

Meanwhile, Obama is still holding his African summit with delegates (according to FOX News) from 50 African countries. But, they're going to "screen" them.

I don't get it. Two people (who earn my admiration for volunteering aid) are coming back under (what seems like sensible quarantine procedures) get a bunch of guff from American citizens, yet a whole bunch of "foreign" people accompanied by their various entourages are going to be "screened" and then be allowed to run loose.

Good luck DC. ...I'm glad I live on the west coast.


----------



## MiniNHF (Aug 5, 2014)

vickie gee said:


> I had heard about that patent earlier this week. I will have to take time to see what Mike the Health Ranger has to say. I have him in favorites under either health or politics, not sure which and am to tired to read tonight. Also will be contacting a friend that's specialty was biological warfare who is now retired military just to see what opinion friend has. I look for forced vaccinations and as you very well know I don't even take the flu shots and only go to a doctor in the event that something might need "cut out." I had an EGD this week for some esophageal problems and they could not believe that I could not name a family doctor and take no prescriptions, just a long list of natural supplements. Most people at work jump right on getting that free flu shot. However, I have a black co-worker friend that refers to what the guv did by intentionally injecting black soldiers with syphilis and like me, simply declines the offer of flu shot with a "no thank you." Looked at a map today of the U.S. showing the 20 cities that are designated to treat ebola patients. I also read an article today about Tulane U's ongoing ebola research.


I only take a flu shot just because I ended up getting an extremely bad case of the flu and had a back to back one and each were a month long. Ever since I started taking the flu shot i have not really been that badly sick. I think the only other shot I have had (other then when I was a child) was a tetanus shot just as a precautionary since I work around the barn etc and accidents can happen.

But I to take a large amount of vitamins/supplements, the doctor I have works mainly that way and was able to get me off of meds and replace them with vitamins/supplements with success. My bedside looks like a vitamin supply shop lol


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 5, 2014)

From what I read the ebola virus is entering our country via the open border too. There are also some people being detained and tested in NewYork.


----------



## Carriage (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes Mom,

I have been tracking several threads all along but haven't even spoken to them. Just laying out the facts regarding protocols and why these thing s are not and have not been done to the public's knowledge. I hold info warriors at about mid level for veracity as they do get things wrong at times and even on this topic. still one tries to glean truth from every place it may be presented. Suffice to say much more is afoot than what they are waving in your face. Always look for the hidden hand. The amendment to shrubs executive order is a mite disturbing. No coughing or sneezing in public now......

thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 5, 2014)

If I remember correctly I read way back in the 1970's that ebola was already in this country at the CDC along with alot of other very bad virus's. We may have had a vaccinne already, but I'm sure it got pushed to the back burner when Aids came along.

What scares me is that anyone and everyone is flying in and out of the country everyday. These travelers pose more of a threat in spreading viruse then the two patients brought in for treatment.


----------



## Carriage (Aug 5, 2014)

Riverrose28 said:


> If I remember correctly I read way back in the 1970's that ebola was already in this country at the CDC along with alot of other very bad virus's. We may have had a vaccinne already, but I'm sure it got pushed to the back burner when Aids came along.
> 
> What scares me is that anyone and everyone is flying in and out of the country everyday. These travelers pose more of a threat in spreading viruse then the two patients brought in for treatment.


All true Miss Rose. The porous borders at many levels and unrestricted travel both pose problems and have for a long time. As I stated, when I see radical departure from safe protocol, I'm going to get interested. More is afoot than easily apparent. Many possibilities project outward from here. Many have to do with a projected vaccine in the future, quite possibly near future. Diligence in research will show the real game.

Thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## Minimor (Aug 5, 2014)

Some are saying that this African outbreak is spreading so quickly in spite of all efforts to contain it--but is it any wonder, if THIS is what they call quarantine and containment ???

That likely also explains why so many health care workers have been infected--they are infected because they aren't aware that somepeople they are in contact with have Ebola...and they are not taking enough precautions soon enough.


----------



## AngC (Aug 8, 2014)

I meant to comment on this the other night but forgot... Method of transmission of the disease: According to the media (not that I trust the US media too much, since I'm doubtful of their bias) ebola is spread via bodily fluids, with the highest virus concentration in blood, vomit, and diarrhea. It (supposedly) is not spread via air transmission--sneezing, coughing--like happens with the flu virus.

Just a thought. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Carriage (Aug 8, 2014)

That likely also explains why so many health care workers have been infected--they are infected because they aren't aware the pershastily are working withhas Ebola...and they are not taking enough precautions soon enough.

*Edited by Debby - LB, 06 August 2014 - 04:09 AM.*
link added not allowed

Curious as to what was edited, hmmmm.....

The precautions ARE observed at all times. This is a different strain than has been seen before and is defeating the level 4 protocols.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 8, 2014)

Bob--the link I had was for an article that describes how one family --parents of a woman who died of ebola--are supposed to be under quarantine, no one in or out of the house. The police stand guard out of sight of the home--family members come and go, the mother...remember her daughter died in her arms, a very high risk for infecting the mother.....the mother takes her water pot and walks to the community water pump and fills it--right along with the dozens of others who are there filling their containers at the same time. The police are unconcerned by this. So no surprise the disease spreads.

As for all health care workers following protocol--have you been there to see? The

vast majority of infected health workers are locals--they live amongst the regular population. They are around people who may be infected and

Contagious--the WHO has made the statement that these workers do NOT always follow protocol--they do not always have all required protective gear that we would expect them to be using. Believe WHO is lying about this if you wish--but personally I can believe that what they say in this regard is a very real possibility.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 8, 2014)

For the article--google this

Lax Quarantine Undercuts Ebola Fight in Africa

It is a NY Times article


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 8, 2014)

Bob hi what was edited is written there: "link added not allowed".

No problem adding the NY Times article here! please do so all can read it. The link removed was to a discussion on Facebook about the NY times article.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 8, 2014)

Sorry Debby --I thought the link I posted was the NY Times link--that is what I had up on my phone. However--my ornery phone obviously chose to paste the wrong link, and I didn't notice! My bad!!!


----------



## Carriage (Aug 9, 2014)

Contagious--the WHO has made the statement that these workers do NOT always follow protocol--they do not always have all required protective gear that we would expect them to be using. Believe WHO is lying about this if you wish--but personally I can believe that what they say in this regard is a very real possibility.

No I don't think they are lying and whether they are or not is somewhat immaterial. It does not take away from the point that NONE of these patients should be brought here or anywhere else. I might add that whoever is sending workers to the field without the required gear is not doing anybody any favors. Towns folk helping is certainly understandable. Now lets not take the opposite view that none of the workers have them either. Reports that I have read clearly state that it takes up to two hours for a worker to rehydrate after a shift. To also state that this cannot spread through the air is patently ridiculous. According to reports on the ground for over a month now, "It is out of control and beyond the capabilities of the effected countries to handle". Now, I definitely don't believe that is a lie and must accept it at face value. Also I would always give my sources FAR more trust than ANY "agency" anywhere. In the end a preponderance of truth is sought. I just happen to know how this should be handled cause it's like, all written down as "Thou shalt do or not do...."The protocols have been jettisoned to do what has never been done (to our knowledge). That is a tea leave best not ignored.

I have stated for years now that when the pandemic hits, folk are gonna drop like flies cause they don't have clue one as to how to deal with something like this. It all starts and ends with extreme physical isolation. Just a short hop away are the Georgia guidestones featuring a quite shocking "commandment" about population. Letting a genie like this out of the bottle could definitely help "realize" that stated goal of genocide.

It's not like any kind of secret that depopulation is earnestly sought by those who pretend to be gentle, kind and compassionate.

Just as there have been for a long time on a given topic, there are a considerable group of "scientist and experts" saying the opposite of what the "media" and organizations are saying. I believe I just saw a piece in the last couple of day stating that the CDC said bringing them here was wrong.

Ah well thanks for your time,

Bb.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 9, 2014)

I still believe our biggest danger comes not from those two patients that were deliberately brought here, it comes From travelers who may come home harboring the infection. Those are the people that concern me.

If the special unit in Atlanta cannot contain the virus as it is supposed to do them we are doomed anyway--because the virus will surely end up here from other sources


----------



## Carriage (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow, that didn't take long. Usually predictions take longer to manifest, but timing is everything.

Ebola vaccine trials have started.

Sometimes, this is too easy to see what the endgame is and the motivations behind it.

Bb


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 1, 2014)

I think people nowdays are news junkies. Turn off your tv and the radio talk shows. The media has to sell itself by hyperbole and sensation. If the media doesn't get people worked up into a frenzy, it won't sell advertising. If it doesn't sell advertising, it goes out of business. Then all those corporate billionaires will lose money.

This isn't about pandemic diseases or about open borders. It's about scaring citizens enough so they will enact stupid laws and elect corrupt leaders who promise them hope and change.

Fight news addiction!!


----------



## Minimor (Sep 1, 2014)

I would say so Marsha.

Funny thing...when there is no vaccine, people want to know why there is no vaccine.

When vaccines come into being--vaccines become a hidden agenda?

Ah well, people have to have something to flap their lips about--some aren't happy if they cannot cook up conspiracy theories about something. The Ebola virus did not escape the Atlanta facility (some surely have to be disappointed about that it would seem?) so now the doomsday predictors must move on to a new aspect.


----------



## Carriage (Sep 3, 2014)

REALLY? The director for the Centers of Disease Control and Prevention says that the Ebola outbreak is going to get worse.

Speaking to “CBS This Morning” following his trip to the West African countries dealing with the outbreak, Dr. Tom Frieden explained that they have to act now to try to get Ebola under control.

“It is the world’s first Ebola epidemic and it is spiraling out of control. It’s bad now and it’s going to get worse in the very near future,” Frieden told CBS News. “There is still a window of opportunity to tamp it down, but that window is closing. We really have to act now.”

All that said and a whole bunch more besides, I'm sure you're right. What could go wrong?


----------



## Minimor (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh come on, who said nothing will go wrong?

I'm just questioning why you seem to take issue with the vaccine trials being rolled out? Something has to be done --because this outbreak IS bad.

I would rather see the vaccine be tested--and perhaps have it to help stop this outbreak...than to rely on selection of the fittest.


----------



## susanne (Sep 3, 2014)

.
I'm not a fan of Big Pharma, even though I owe my life to the discovery and development of insulin. They make billions off of the sick and dying, and benefit from the presence of health issues rather than their eradication.

But what is the alternative to developing a vaccination? Banish victims (and those who care enough to offer aid) to an island or isolated area? (A modern day leper colony?) Close borders in the U.S. and other western countries and allow those who remain to die while we bask in our safety? Should we simply isolate the African continent? Do nothing but wring our hands?

There are those who want to return to the "good old days" of isolationism, but we can't get there from here. The world has changed thanks to air travel, instant electronic communication, and globalization. We can close our eyes and protect our families and those who think and look like we do, or we as a nation can act like a world leader and reach out to those who need help.


----------



## Carriage (Sep 4, 2014)

Mini,

my beef isn't with the "vaccine roll-out". When this first started I said we would see a vaccine soon, possibly very soon. Now here it is. But they still don't know what they are dealing with and credible reports of this being a "changeling" makes one wonder how? Also ignored, is the method in which ALL of the s.o.p.'s have been thrown away just to bring "two" of them here, something NEVER done. There is NO logical medical reasoning historically that even hints that this is a sound practice, quite the opposite actually.

Pharma's will always do what they have done until they are prevented from doing so. Their predatory greed knows no bounds. That a gov agency(s) would facilitate this, agencies that are "supposed" to be safe guards for us and full well KNOW that they are violating carved in stone pandemic protocols,...... Well that should concern all of us. The point of "nothing bad happened" is irrelevant to the germain points.

Thanks for your time,


----------



## Carriage (Sep 17, 2014)

Well, maybe now that the O has said it, the sheep will finally accept it. Of course the O was Johnny come lately to the affair as the heads of CDC, several other agencies and the leading virologists in the world HAVE been saying it. Containment and treatment are the hard and fast protocols though for Liberia and Sierra L. some are saying that it is too late. Those of you based in reality might want to actually prepare for this and Mike is a GREAT place to start, or finish for that matter. Preparedness and survivalist tendencies are not defeatist but optimistic in nature. So be an optimist and prepare. Lastly, we have the ability to project military might, anywhere in the world within just a few hours when it comes to the destruction of Sovereign countries who never did jack to us. It DOES stand to reason that we can project medical might JUST as easily and fast. That we are now FINALLY doing so (well kinda) is a welcome change in the situation.............. that has been exploding out of control and country for HOW long?....... I encourage you at ALL times to be responsible for yourself and actions completely. The nature of this "vaccine" being developed is and most likely will continue to be a mystery if history is any guide, at least until it is too late to reverse course. If it is to be a "live" vaccine, it may well explode further out of control and those that survive may well end up being carriers as has happened in the past, say,.... with small pox where the largest outbreaks and related deaths occurred in three countries, all boasting a 90 PLUS percent vaccination rate. Be wise as a serpent in seeing and deciding. You are being played, led and lied to and a "hateful" Christian is not lying to you and telling you the truth and warning you to prepare to care for yourself and your loved ones. This is only one pandemic among many that open borders and a "world community" facilitates. This evil is known and has been used by evil men for centuries. Giving infected blankets to previously destroyed indigenous Indians in this country was an act of genocide, not kindness. And if you haven't been paying attention genocide is the game plan for many of the world populations as stated by numerous "rich" folk who are and will be spared. The plan here is for "no more than 500 million" to live and serve. Yes that number is carved in stone, in Georgia.

Thanks for your time,

Bb

"Spiraling out of control" - President Barack Obama"It's spiraling out of control. It is getting worse," President Barack Obama announced in a speech today. "It's spreading faster and exponentially. And if the outbreak is not stopped now, we could be looking at hundreds of thousands of people infected with profound political and economic and security implications for all of us." - President Barack Obama, September 16, 2014. [1]

_(Astonishingly, this is the quote from the President who refuses to secure the southern border of the United States. What is he thinking? He'll send troops to Africa, but he won't send troops to our own border?)_

Despite the severity of the problem, no one in the U.S. government is daring to recommend people do anything other than wait around for a vaccine. There are no recommendations for people to boost their immune protection, grow their own antiviral herbs or stop taking all the toxic pharmaceuticals that deplete immune function and make people more vulnerable to infections.

That's why *western medicine alone will fail to solve the problem of viral pandemics*. Only through a layered public health approach that blends western medicine with natural medicine can the world hope to stop the wave of pandemics now threatening human civilization. Vaccines might even have some role to play in a global pandemic, but waiting around for vaccines at the exclusion of all else is not merely foolish; it's extremely irresponsible on the part of governments and medical institutions. Also, it's extremely likely that *vaccines won't be sufficiently tested before they are unleashed on humans*, thereby turning the entire population into guinea pigs.

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/046901_World_War_E_Ebola_pandemic_survival_medicine.html#ixzz3Dagxl8jx


----------



## Carriage (Sep 18, 2014)

A thoughtful writer asked the question worth entertaining. Why is the O suddenly and now on record kinda revealing the danger super Ebola represents. Perhaps time will tell. Below is one more snippet from Dave Hodges Of the Common sense show. It can be viewed in it's entirety there. If I am wrong then perhaps one of the doubtful could explain why I knew there to be a vaccine and that it's forceful distribution might be imminent........ No mystery really as I have followed Horowitz for many years now.

Thanks for your time,

posts to crickets (Bb's Indian name)

When it comes to Ebola, one only has to follow the publicly available data trail in order to understand what is coming regarding what will prove to be the scourge of the 21st century.

The present data trail tells us that the CDC owns the illness and all variants known as “Ebola”. Since the CDC owns Ebola, anyone attempting to treat Ebola, within the United States, must pay a royalty to the CDC. The data trail also reveals that NIH owns the Ebola-related vaccines developed by *Crucell* and these vaccines were clinically tested on two groups of human volunteers in 2006! This means that an Ebola vaccine has been available for eight years rendering the present stories about vaccine development by Monsanto and GSK to be a cover story.

We also now know that the Bill and Melinda Gates foundation has put $560 million into the Global Fund which will be in charge of globally distributing and managing the disbursement of not only the Ebola vaccine, but the soon-to-be released HIV and TB vaccines as well. The fact that the U.S. Army Medical Research Institute of Infectious Diseases (USAMRIID) is involved suggests that either the Ebola virus, or the vaccine, or both, have been weaponized.

It is time for a “common sense” quiz. Do you think that these aforementioned entities are going to expect a return on their collective investments? If the obvious answer is “yes”, then it is a foregone conclusion that millions of Americans are going to be victims of this Hegelian Dialectic and subsequently infected with the virus in order to set the stage for enormous profits derived from the implementation of the mandatory vaccine and the forced incarceration for the non-compliant.

Health Conditions Used As a Tool of Political SubjugationThe Obama administration has dusted off an old Executive Order (13295) and updated the EO and turned benign health conditions into a matter of “national security” and those afflicted with these benign health conditions will be incarcerated and isolated against their will.

*NOTICE* *Executive Order 13295 was amended by President Obama on July 31, 2014. Subsection (b) was replaced with the following:*
*“(b) Severe acute respiratory syndromes, which are diseases that are associated with fever and signs and symptoms of pneumonia or other respiratory illness, are capable of being transmitted from person to person, and that either are causing, or have the potential to cause, a pandemic, or, upon infection, are highly likely to cause mortality or serious morbidity if not properly controlled. This subsection does not apply to influenza.”* The later interpretation of Executive Order 13295 finds that anyone with Asthma, temporary upper respiratory illness and pneumonia can, and will be, quarantined. Asthma? Asthma is not contagious in any form. It is genetic, but not contagious. However, an estimated 10% of the population has asthma in some form. Considering the fact that is not contagious but widespread, it is likely that this Executive Order provides a means for administration to eliminate a chunk of dissidents by enforcing the asthma, upper respiratory infection and pneumonia patient quarantine policies of this executive order. None of these conditions have nothing to do with Ebola, however, the potential for political abuse should be apparent. Additionally, all health records are now sent to the IRS under Obamacare policies and procedures. This is strongly suggestive of prior planning along these lines.


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 18, 2014)

Tried hard to look and act astonished Bb. I am not a very good actress and seeing that there is nothing in your comments to dispute or even be surprised at this is how it went.

"I did not ASK for the ebola vaccine."

"*I* did not ask for the ebola vaccine."

"I DID not ask for the ebola vaccine."

"I did NOT ask for the ebola vaccine."

"I did not ask for the EBOLA vaccine."

"I did not ask for the ebola VACCINE."

Those of you who watched Passion Fish will understand. And for some reason ever since there has been the slightest hint that ebola will reach the U.S. I just cannot help but think of the Aesops Fable about the scorpion and the frog. But let's just run along, nothing to see here, enough of my stories.


----------



## Carriage (Sep 19, 2014)

Well Miss Vickie,

Have had a customer recently that I have really been enjoying getting to know. He know and see's all of this and has prepared for it. If Ebola becomes the weapon of choice, he is well situated in a desert environment to avoid it. How this ties together with you my dear, is that I told him I was doubly thankful. First and always because of his trust in me to build his rig and then for the extra blessing of dealing with somebody who was awake and could see clearly the matrix world around us.

You too are that later Blessing Miss Vickie.

Some how all of this determined chaos and destruction is MUCH better than Ron Paul, who would have done NONE of it and wanted to remove the income tax and IRS. And the evil grows.

Bb


----------



## Carriage (Sep 22, 2014)

As vaccines are a part of this discussion and intended to further victimize us, I will point out another falicy about them, but I'll let Sayer tell ya cause "What do I know?" It does strengthen my hard and fast rule of NEVER moving with the herd.

*China's Great Mandatory Vaccine Experiment FAILURE*

Zhejiang is an eastern coastal province of the People's Republic of China and home to 55 million inhabitants. All children there receive a compulsory first dose of MR at 8 months and another dose of the MMR vaccine at 18–24 months.

In the new study researchers analyzed a subset of 1,015 Zehjiang inhabitants and found that despite the recent measles outbreaks 93.6% of them were seropositive for measles antibodies, meaning they had presumably vaccine-induced protective antibodies against measles in their blood serum -- more than is required to obtain so-called 'herd immunity' threshold of 88%–92%, which is often claimed to be the solution to extinguishing infectious diseases altogether.[2] And yet despite this theoretical 'protection,' eight-seven (8.6%) of the subjects developed measles anyway.

*Another recent study*, published in the highly authorative _Bulletin of the World Health Organization_, looked at recent measles occurrences throughout China and found that there were 707 measles outbreaks in the country recorded between 2009 and 2012, with a steep trend upwards in 2013: "The number of measles cases reported in the first 10 months of 2013 – 26




443 – was three times the number reported in the whole of 2012." This is all the more odd considering that since 2009 "...the first dose of measles-virus-containing vaccine has reached more than 90% of the target population." One would expect with increasing measles vaccine uptake there would result in a _decrease _in measles incidence.

*Clearly the vaccines aren't as effective as claimed, *nor is the concept of herd immunity -- *which is debunked and decimated here* and *here* -- supported unequivocally by the epidemiological evidence.

The failure of vaccine-induced antibody titers to protect against 'vaccine preventable disease' may make more sense when you consider the *antibody-based theory of vaccine efficacy* – a fundamental tenet of vaccinology/immunology – was recently called into question: *Study Calls Into Question Primary Justification for Vaccines*. Injecting aluminum and other highly immunotoxic adjuvants into the body in order to stimulate elevated antibody titers does not in and of itself guarantee their affinity for the antigen they are supposed to be protecting you against. To the contrary, It is much like saying you have improved the overall health of the beehive by kicking it with your boot to stir its angry residents and getting them to sting (and hence die) the closest thing around them. We highly suggest you obtain a copy of Tetyana Obukhanych's layperson oriented book *Vaccine Illusion* (she is a Ph.D. in immunology from Rockefeller University, New York, NY) to learn the almost universally repressed truth about the dangers and ineffectiveness of vaccines.

The WHO's Goal of Eradicating Measles in China with Mandatory Vaccines Has FailedIn 2005, the Regional Committee of WHO Western Pacific Region established 2012 as the target date for the complete regional elimination of measles, and the Chinese Ministry of Health initiated mandatory measles vaccination to accomplish this. A year later, in 2006, China set a goal of accelerating the progress of eliminating measles by 2012, striving to keep measles incidence below 0.1 per 100,000, and then developed a series of vaccination strategies to execute these goals.

And yet, despite the full and near universal implementation of multi-dose vaccines, measles, mumps and rubella outbreaks continued to afflict those receiving them:

"Measles outbreaks continued in 2008, with 12782 cases reported, which translated to 252.61 per million of the population. From 2009 to 2011, the incidence of measles remained high at 3.14–17.2 per million of the population. Similarly, the incidence of mumps increased from 394.32 to 558.26 per million of the population in 2007 and 2008, respectively. Finally, the reported cases of rubella increased from 3284 to 4284 in 2007 and 2011, respectively, representing a 30.45% increase or an increase from 65.94 to 78.71 per million of the population. Therefore, the elimination of measles and control of mumps and rubella are urgent public health priorities in local regions."
http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/wh...tbreaks-when-99-are-vaccinated-2?page=2#_ftn1[1]
http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/wh...tbreaks-when-99-are-vaccinated-2?page=2#_ftn1[SIZE=.9em][/SIZE]


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 22, 2014)

And the spike in autistic children here? Especially boys. I hear it is due to the measles, mumps, rubella vaccine. I really don't know. I do find it worrisome though. I know that I am way past due for a tetanus shot, but have opted to pass due to all the mercury and other harmfuls in them. Really a lose/lose situation when you think of lockjaw verses the unknown.


----------



## AngC (Sep 23, 2014)

vickie gee said:


> And the spike in autistic children here? Especially boys. I hear it is due to the measles, mumps, rubella vaccine. I really don't know. I do find it worrisome though. I know that I am way past due for a tetanus shot, but have opted to pass due to all the mercury and other harmfuls in them. Really a lose/lose situation when you think of lockjaw verses the unknown.


I'm trying to figure out what you and, also Carriage, are trying to say. Sorry, if I sound dumb; are you both or either one of you against vaccinations? ...ebola, tetanus, etc?

I gotta' tell you, I think I'd rather risk the tetanus shot than endure the 'lockjaw.' That particular affliction sounds rather nasty, because it affects the nervous system. I don't have diabetes, but that could make it worse. If you're mussing around with horses, horse poop, etc., it's in the soil; perhaps in the poop. I don't know.....


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 23, 2014)

You don't sound dumb at all. Simply put, I don't trust vaccines. My children got theirs growing up and they are perfectly normal. I don't lecture them about the vaccinations my grandchildren receive but honestly it does worry me. There are a lot of studies that link the mmr vaccine to autism and there also a lot that don't. I have to decide which sources I personally put more trust in. I had a bad experience with a tetanus shot years ago at work. I got stung on my hand by dozens of big red wasps while opening up an underground storage site (no doubt this sounds like a strange duty). I drove myself to the health clinic on base and they noticed I was due for a tetanus, forget treating my swollen hand. A knot came up on my upper arm at the site of the injection. It looked like I had a half baseball under my skin. It stayed that way for six weeks and was so painful I could not lift my arm for weeks. It ruined my camping/birthday weekend. The clinic said, oh yeah, likely a bad batch because everyone that got it had a reaction. So why did they continue to use it? I was young and was satisfied with that answer at the time. Years later, I believe I was in a control group. That incident alone certainly is not what my lack of trust in receiving vaccines is all about. I realize the majority of people are not reluctant to take vaccines and they owe me no apology for their beliefs.


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 23, 2014)

Carriage, you mentioned NEVER moving with the herd...I think herding you and me would be like herding cats.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 23, 2014)

Aw Vickie, good chuckle.

Hey... just can't help myself.

Here is a commercial to go with your last posting. haha

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=cat+herder&FORM=VIRE1#view=detail&mid=80F31487427E5082829C80F31487427E5082829C


----------



## Carriage (Sep 24, 2014)

To truly know a thing, you must separate from the herd specific to that thing and then in that isolation consume all material you can get your hands on. This can and most often does make you an expert on the topic with enough due diligence and readily able to discern the truth and the lie.

Miss Vickie, you are quite correct, You and I are no longer herd members and we are not followers. We have taken our rightful place as leaders and are fully capable of running ALL of our own affairs and do not ask for nor need the servants telling us or commanding us to do anything.

The sign that we are on the right track? Well the servants really seem to hate that kind of independence that also formed our country. Scares them more than "guns" for sure.

"Those ants outnumber us 10 to 1 and if they ever figure that out, our way of life is over" Hopper in the movie Bug's Life

Thanks for your time,

Bb (Bringing horse's to water for nearly 30 years)


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 24, 2014)

Shorthorse, that video was too cute. I am cracking up.


----------



## Carriage (Sep 25, 2014)

If you don't know how to swim, get out of the "pool". The greed of money and profits will always blind you to truth. You cannot serve both.

"Investment" with predatory criminals causes you to be an accomplice in the criminal enterprise and further partially responsible for the resulting deaths and destroyed lives. And there are MILLIONS of those. And going back well over 100years shows criminal actions in "patent" medicine. Again only the bad guy needs "blanket immunity from prosecution" as sought after and granted MANY of these companies under Bush. Not knowing this history has the unschooled cheering the very folk killing them. Golly, I remember the pictures of all the pretty girls cheering....... Hitler. That a patent would be granted for something found naturally occurring in nature is troubling to say the least. Well, that is unless............. "they" created it. I am hopeful that a few can see this and heed the warning. Still, if the lie is told often enough.........

(NaturalNews) In furtherance of the medical monopoly that dominates western civilization today, the FDA issued warning letters to three companies over what they call fraudulent health claims regarding Ebola treatments.

The warning letters, viewable here, single out the Natural Solutions Foundation (Rima Laibow) and two essential oil companies "Young Living" and "doTerra" whose distributors, the FDA says, were making claims that their oils could treat or prevent Ebola.

The warning letters threaten all three companies with possible criminal prosecutions if they do not immediately answer the FDA and FTC with explanations of how they plan to halt the making of such claims. As of this writing, the e-commerce website of the Natural Solutions Foundation appears to have already removed any mention of Ebola.

"An FDA agent showed up at my front door on September 23, 2014, to hand deliver [highly unusual!] a Warning Letter from that agency and the Federal Trade Commission (FTC) advising Natural Solutions that telling the truth about Ebola, Nano Silver and CBD is, according to those agencies, against their version of the law," wrote Ralph Fucetola in this rebuttal letter entitled "We will not be suppressed!"

Fucetola goes on to write:

_FDA and FTC are simply wrong about the law. And during the Ebola Epidemic their actions actively violate the July, 2014 World Health Organization (WHO) pronouncement that, during this crisis, offering even "unproven interventions" is ethical. What is not ethical is the position taken by the FDA and FTC._

Beyond the warning letters, here's the rest of the story the national press isn't reportingWhile I agree that no claims of treatment or cures should ever be made against any disease until they are supported by substantial evidence, there are some shocking facts about all this that both the FDA and FTC are conveniently ignoring:

*Fact #1)* The FDA refuses to conduct any testing on natural or alternative therapies (such as colloidal silver) in order to find out whether they work or not. What if some of these alternative medicines actually do work, but the medical monopoly doesn't want us to find out?

*Fact #2)* The FDA openly rubber-stamped the treatment of Ebola patients with the entirely unproven, experimental drug "ZMapp," which has so far resulted in around a 40% fatality rate in Ebola patients. How exactly is it that an unproven pharmaceutical is okay to use as a _treatment_ for Ebola, but an unproven herb or natural remedy is completely unacceptable and possibly illegal? (The double standard of so-called "science" is breathtaking...)

Where is the FDA's warning letter to the manufacturer of ZMapp? Oh, wait... instead of receiving a warning letter from the FDA, the ZMapp manufacturer received a $42 million grant from Health and Human Services.

*Fact #3)* The FDA openly allows billions of dollars of pharmaceuticals to be prescribed each year *for health conditions they were never approved for!* This is called "off-label prescribing" and it's a huge part of the pharmaceutical industry's profit model.

The way it works is that a drug company receives a limited FDA approval for the drug to treat a specific, limited health condition, then that drug company engages in widespread bribery and kickbacks to doctors to encourage them to prescribe the drug for all sorts of other conditions that have never been backed by clinical trials or scientific evidence of any kind. All the while, the company claims the drug is "FDA approved," but _not for the health conditions for which it is commonly prescribed!_

In truth, many of the drugs U.S. consumers are prescribed for certain health conditions aren't backed by any evidence at all. The illusion of so-called "evidence-based medicine" across the pharmaceutical industry is truly an elaborate myth. The FDA doesn't even conduct any testing of pharmaceuticals at all and instead relies on drug companies to submit their own tests... which are often fabricated or falsified.

*Fact #4)* The United States government claims patent ownership over Ebola and all its variants. The patent number is CA2741523A1 and you can view it here.

The existence of this patent means that *no company can even conduct scientific tests with Ebola viruses* without running afoul of U.S. patent laws. Even worse, any company possessing Ebola would probably find its principals arrested and charged as terrorists under the U.S. Patriot Act which has specific provisions regarding "biological terrorism."

This combination of "anti-terrorism" laws and U.S. patent laws creates an actual monopoly of research on Ebola treatments. Only the government itself can authorize such research, and it is of course entirely beholden to pharmaceutical interests. This is why all research funding for Ebola cures is strictly limited to vaccines and pharma drugs. No other alternatives are even tested or considered.

*Fact #5)* The FDA has never shown that colloidal silver or natural cures don't work to help prevent Ebola. Granted, we can't expect the agency to run around testing everything in sight just to find out what doesn't work, but shouldn't a few of the more likely natural remedies be studied against Ebola in the interests of the public good?

Despite all the talk by the FDA (and the mainstream media) about "bogus cures," the simple scientific truth is that such status has never been established. No government organization or medical group has ever tried colloidal silver against Ebola. So how, exactly, are they so sure it's a "bogus" cure? A more technically accurate term would be "unproven." And I agree that colloidal silver is indeed an "unproven" treatment vs. Ebola, as is everything else.

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/047016_Ebola_treatments_warning_letters_unproven_cures.html#ixzz3ELNJOXDB


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for reminding me to take my daily dose of colloidal silver and colloidal trace minerals Bb......meow meoww meowww. I also added more Imodium AD, BC powders, and alka seltzer plus sinus and allergy to my stash today. It seems I am not totally natural because I do still purchase some over the counters. Could not find any latex gloves I liked today, but that is on my list of items to stock up on. My geeky husband had already purchased respirator masks for us long ago. I scoffed back then, but right now as far as his purchase, well, I am down with that.

I have to salute you Bb (without coffee cup in saluting hand) . You tirelessly lead horses to water. I am to the point of looking out for me and mine. Likely the times have turned me into a "every man for himself" type gal.


----------



## Carriage (Sep 26, 2014)

Scoffers do so without any knowledge. They can only regurgitate what is fed them and consider it knowledge.

I am grateful for your willingness to know the truth no matter where it takes you. THAT my dear is true steel that the scoffers know nothing about.

"If you have disciplined your self to stand you will be able to when it truly counts." Those that have not will not even know how and will be swept away eventually, but probably not until they have sold you out for a scrap of bread or some other worthless bauble.

Christ had pity on these and so should we if we are to be "like him". Feeding those who abused you fulfills this command and "heaps coals upon their heads" and possibly JUST maybe "a few" will be saved.

Know yourself and as recently taught to me again, KNOW your people. Trial them by fire if needs be, but know them. Most are not what they pretend to be. Miss Vickie, you may call me anytime. I may have a few idea's that might be VERY useful for you and your precious family.

Thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## Carriage (Sep 26, 2014)

Below is a revelation of what I have spoke to for years. Several years back we started exploring this in "the mindset of slavery". Indeed what is below has been known and practiced for hundreds of years on the sheep with their full refusal to know what is being done to them. It further gives strength to my personal rule, NEVER move with the herd. Herds are dangerous and dumb. Herds are driven. Individual Liberty requires that you move on your own and NOT be led by "leaders".

(NaturalNews) Is there really such a thing as a "sheeple" mentality -- a tendency by the vast majority of us to follow along mindlessly, and without resistance? Yes, according to a series of research projects over the past couple of years which concluded that following the crowd is a distinct human trait.

Writing for _The Wall Street Journal_, Luci Gutierrez compared the phenomenon to people who view a sporting event, like a football game:

_Suddenly, 50,000 individuals became a single unit, almost a single mind, focused intently on what was happening on the field--that particular touchdown grab or dive into the end zone. Somehow, virtually simultaneously, each of those 50,000 people tuned into what the other 49,999 were looking at._

She notes that being part of a crowd can either be exhilarating, as in participating in sporting events, or terrifying. What's more, down through human history, we have built institutions and recreations that feed into our crowd mentality, to provide us with "that dangerous, enthralling thrill."

Think about how entire populations follow enigmatic leaders, for better or for worse. While Hitler certainly was not loved universally by _all_ Germans -- and not _all_ Germans were members of the Nazi Party -- he certainly managed to captivate the vast majority of the German people, who followed him as he led a conquest of the European continent that caused the deaths of tens of millions of people and destroyed entire nations.

*We tend to follow what other humans are doing*

As Gutierrez notes, the most recent research on the subject of crowd mentality seems to suggest "that our sensitivity to crowds is built into our perceptual system and operates in a remarkably swift and automatic way." She writes that a paper released in 2012 by A.C. Gallup, then a student at Princeton University, and colleagues, which was published by the _Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences_, examined the causes and effects of crowd behavior at shopping centers and train stations.

One of the studies involved preselected subjects who joined a crowd and stared up at a spot in the sky for one minute. While they did so, researchers recorded and analyzed the reactions and movements of people surrounding them. Researchers discovered that within a few seconds hundreds of people reacted very similarly and in a coordinated manner.

"People consistently stopped to look toward exactly the same spot as the ringers," Gutierrez wrote, citing the research.

The scientists documented that the number of preselected subjects ranged from one to 15. And, as it turns out, people can be very attuned to how many others are looking at the same thing. Gutierrez noted, "Individuals were much more likely to follow the gaze of several people than just a few, so there was a cascade of looking as more people joined in."

*Can also be referred to as 'mob mentality'*

In a newer study published in _Psychology Science_, researchers Timothy Sweeny of the University of Denver and David Whitney of the University of California-Berkeley examined the triggers that cause us to follow crowds in the way that we do. To do so, they showed study participants a set of four faces, with each one looking in a slightly different direction. They then asked participants to tell them where the whole group was looking; to do so, the participants swiveled the eyes on a face on a computer screen to show the direction of the group.

"Because we combine head and eye direction in calculating a gaze, the participants couldn't tell where each face was looking by tracking either the eyes or the head alone; they had to combine the two," Gutierrez wrote. "The subjects saw the faces for less than a quarter of a second. That's much too short a time to look at each face individually, one by one."

And indeed, it sounds too difficult to achieve. Were you to try that experiment, you will find that you are barely sure of what you even saw. However, the truth is, people were amazingly accurate in the study. In an as-yet-unexplained manner, participants were generally able to put all faces together and then work out an average direction as to where the group was looking.

Such behavior has also been called "mob mentality." Here is a list of 10 instances of that phenomenon: _ListVerse.com_.

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/047017_sheeple_mob_mentality_psychology.html#ixzz3ER7YAcNF


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 30, 2014)

I just opened my MSN home page to read this 'breaking news' headline: CDC confirms first case of ebola in the US....details to come'. Must say, this is concerning to me.


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 30, 2014)

Time to stock up on the canned food, batteries and soap. Very concerning.


----------



## susanne (Sep 30, 2014)

.

How many will run and hide? How many will help however they can?

Unfortunately, many doctors, nurses and other healthcare workers will turn their backs on those suffering from this disease, despite their pledges to help.

I'm proud that Oregon Health and Sciences University, where Keith works, has a plan for isolating, housing and treating patients if Ebola should make its way to the northwest. The prospect is frightening, but far better to prepare than to panic and do nothing.


----------



## horsefeather (Oct 1, 2014)

On our news tonight we were told there is a patient in Dallas. Just came back from Africa, systems began about 4 days later. 'They' are trying to track all the passengers that were on the plane!

Pam

(Oklahoma)


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 1, 2014)

http://www.infowars.com/ebola-in-america-the-confirmed-case-in-dallas-texas-could-change-everything/

good article.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 1, 2014)

C02 = P x S x E x C

Bill Gates "probably one of these numbers is going to have to get pretty close to zero."

(P = People)


----------



## Carriage (Oct 2, 2014)

Ah yes Miss Vickie, Lil billy IS a eugenicist.

As to running and hiding, don't recall anybody saying this. My DNA is to help all I can INCLUDING giving them the reality scoop.

OHSU like any other hospital can easily be overrun "Should" it make it to the Northwest. We know this, because it is happening.

Treating in place has been the rule. There was ZERO reason to import this, unless,................. Treating in place and containment is the ONLY sure way to keep it from "coming to the Northwest".

Those of us telling the truth about this are NOT UN-compassionate but rather the very picture of compassion in that we warn our fellow country men. Seems to me that the un-compassionate are yer leaders who aren't telling you the truth and literally don't give two flying flips about you.

Bb


----------



## Minimor (Oct 2, 2014)

Call me puzzled....which US hospital has been

overrun? "it is happening"?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 2, 2014)

Please excuse me, I do not have a college education and several of these responses are way over my head. What is wrong with Bill GAtes? He just donated 50 million dollars to help fight this. Is there really a hospital over run with ebola? Haven't heard a thing on the local or world news, but then again I've been spending most of my time in the hospital with a relative. I did hear about the man in Texas and then one today in Hawaii, sorry for the spelling. The man in Texas should have been tested at the first hosptial he went to as he told them he had traveled from Africa, big mistake on the hospitals part. As for vaccines, thank God we have them! When I was a child my friends were dieing and being paralized with polio, the kid down the street died from whooping cough, the list goes on and on. I had to spend weeks in bed, in quarenteen, with measles that had gotten in my eyes, so glad my grandchildren don't have to endure this mess.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 2, 2014)

Riverrose--the report I heard said the Texas man did not tell the first hospital that he had just travelled from Liberia. So--not sure what is correct there.

I agree with you on vaccines--they have helped prevent disease for many people.


----------



## Carriage (Oct 2, 2014)

Call me puzzled....which US hospital has been
overrun? "it is happening"?

Again, nobody said an American hosp. has been overrun. They are however in no fewer than 2 African countries.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 2, 2014)

Gotcha.

I guess I have some confidence that our hospitals here in North America are a little better at hygiene and containment than those in western Africa. I personally would not compare the two.

Apparently the FX patient told a nurse--who did not pass the info on--that he had been in Liberia. I am surprised that he did not tell anyone else who examined him....especially since while in Liberia he transported an Ebola patient to the hospital and back then carried her into her home...my goodness, did it not occur to him that he was at high risk even before he travelled to the US, and before he became ill.

I hope hospitals and clinics everywhere now start asking patients if they have travelled to Africa or been in contact with anyone who has recently been in Africa. Travelers should, IMO, be checked for fever as well as be ASKED if they have had contact with any ill person while in Africa. If answer is yes--an automatic 21 day quarantine for that traveller.


----------



## Carriage (Oct 2, 2014)

Travelers should, IMO, be checked for fever as well as be ASKED if they have had contact with any ill person while in Africa. If answer is yes--an automatic 21 day quarantine for that traveller.

Well, there ya go. I agree. So,....... Why hasn't even that been done?

Wonder how many beds OHSU has dedicated for this purpose? How many usable square feet have been dedicated to this quarantine area? I am VERY glad that they have done this, but still wonder.

Bb


----------



## horsefeather (Oct 2, 2014)

If you thought you had this disease and were still in Africa, would you be truthful and 'tell all?' IF they can get to the US they have a much better chance on living.

Pam


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 2, 2014)

Riverrose, my college hours are minimal. I stay abreast of what is happening because of being in the family of mankind. If you will keyword eugenics or depopulation you will get an array of articles. At a time when evil is seen as good so often and evil is rewarded as good I find myself making less and less effort to convince anyone to see things as I see them. Along with Gates, you will discover articles about Ted Turner, Bilderberg, Goldman Sachs, etc. If you can find a Dave Hodges article at thecommonsenseshow.com The Elite's Flawed Depopulation Agenda Is Quickly Morphing Into Genocide would be worth the read as it discusses Ebola.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.infowars.com/shock-image-shows-unprotected-workers-cleaning-up-ebola-vomit-in-dallas/


----------



## Ashley (Oct 2, 2014)

They did ASK him and he lied. He will be prosecuted in his home country.


----------



## Carriage (Oct 3, 2014)

If you thought you had this disease and were still in Africa, would you be truthful and 'tell all?' IF they can get to the US they have a much better chance on living.

Pam

Yes Miss Pam, I would be truthful because I am. Would you murder to save your own skin?

Miss Vickie, Yes ALL of this information is available to all who really want to know. There is no stomach for truth anymore and "good and bad" ARE so often reversed. The watchman have grown incredibly weary. Perhaps it is the time to watch it happen as all of the messengers have been roundly and rudely ignored and refused. This thought has been playing through for a while now, perhaps it is time to follow it.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 3, 2014)

My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 8, 2014)

The man in Texas passed away. God bless him and all the people in contact with this horrible illness past and future.


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2014)

IMO, the evolving situation with Ebola in the USA illustrates the consequences of political correctness running amuck.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 9, 2014)

What floors me is the family complaining that the guy did not get the best of care (i.e. the same experimental drugs) that Dr. Brantley got. In the first place--they say there is no ZMapp at this point in time. If there is none, there is none. In the second place--he LIED in order to get out of Liberia and into the US. Did he hope that if he did get sick he would get better care here ? Or was he just so set in coming here that it didn't cross his mind that he had been exposed and was possibly going to get sick? I'd say he was lucky to get treated at all. American citizens are being shipped home for treatment. Perhaps he too should have been shipped home for treatment, rather than being hospitalized here.

Sorry if that sounds harsh or unfeeling...I guess I am just tired of the sense of entitlement his family seems to have. I was very disgusted that just a few days into their quarantine they were complaining about being confined, and they wanted to be allowed out and about.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 9, 2014)

From what I heard, the family was living in the home until last week when they were moved to another (larger) home. They say their quarantine is up next week. Wouldnt there still be a risk each day for them to contract it until they left their apartment? Why didn't their quarantine time start from the day that they were removed from the danger zone, that way they are 21 days healthy after leaving possible contamination behind? What happens if they touched something the day they were leaving, and next week they come down with the symptoms?


----------



## Minimor (Oct 9, 2014)

I said the same thing. How could they be in the "contaminated" apartment, yet have their quarantine end 21 days from when he was taken to hospital?

And one article I read sad that the one woman (his girlfriend's daughter who lives elsewhere) had been looking after him after he got sick--and yet she was allowed to go home & was not in quarantine. How can that be? And she was rather upset that her daughter's babysitter told her to take the child home & keep her away.

The girlfriend of the infected man insisted that she had no contact with him nor with any of his bodily fluids, so she could not possibly be exposed.

Has there been any word on the condition of the ill deputy? Any word on his ebola test results?


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 9, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing about the deputy. If he did get it that easily, there's no way they can be considered safe so early.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 9, 2014)

Civilian co-workers of mine are going to have to deploy to Liberia for logistical support. They have no choice since they signed an agreement to deploy when they accepted their positions. They are going through the required physicals right now and getting "shots."


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 9, 2014)

What kind of 'shots' are they getting?


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 10, 2014)

Just the usual ones required when going TDY out of the country.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 10, 2014)

(Boy, I surely do miss the 'like' button!) TV news reporting that the Deputy tested NEGATIVE for ebola...thank goodness! I agree FULLY about the quarantine being a full 21 days from when the others living in that apartment were removed from it, because it wasn't begun to be decontaminated until that time. I don't believe for a moment that the 'girlfriend' had no intimate personal contact with the man, esp. given the circumstances. I am waiting for the lawsuit to be filed, too.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry but I dont believe one word we are being fed by the CDC or anyone on this- I am SO SICK of hearing 'oh dont worry'. You will not get it. The chances are about nill and we can control this. Then in the same newscast 5 minutes later, I hear that someone reported terrorists coming through the open border in TX- oh dont worry- the chances of that happening is just ridiculous. Everyone is so busy denying stuff and burying their heads in the sand............ I cant stand watching any news anymore. Liberia and the other countries in this epidemic should be CLOSED with no one leaving there until the crisis is over. They can send medications over there and get treatment there. How many other people leaving there have lied about what they have been exposed to? Now there is a patient in Nebraska? They euthanized the dog that belonged to the person in Spain because dogs can carry it- as can other animals. But dont worry, it wont spread. I dont think 21 days is long enough for quarantine in my opinion!


----------



## Carriage (Oct 10, 2014)

Like


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 10, 2014)

I fully agree with everything said. Leaving the ebola based country should be stopped until they can control the epidemic. I am livid that we keep receiving people from there because of their/our laxed security measures. And just think....soon our soldiers will be going over there and then coming back, after being exposed and becoming possible carriers. It is time to lock down and protect our country.

I read a study from the 90s, of an ebola survivor. They continued monitoring him for months after he recovered. There were still traces of ebola in his semen six months after he recovered and was no longer "contagious".


----------



## Minimor (Oct 10, 2014)

The 'not airborne' thing really gets me. Seriously? The virus is in saliva--so there has to be a certain amount of airborne virus when a victim coughs or sneezes--and that is airborne enough IMO.


----------



## AngC (Oct 11, 2014)

I've somewhat quit listening to the ebola news. It's too scary. I think CDC should enact a quarantine.

I think it's being mishandled for both financial/political interests.

Our bureaucrats are stuck in the middle; if they enact an unneeded quarantine, they're going to get slaughtered in the media, and if they don't take action, and we all die, then they'll still get smacked around.

I'm wondering whether I should buy a respirator to stick on the husband's face before I send him out in the world in the morning.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 11, 2014)

Why in the heck are we sending troops into a ebola hotzone.

Weaken our military? Spread ebola more? What do soldiers know about handling this virus?

Have you seen the bumper stickers popping up? OBOLA. Think folks are thinking our government should be doing more? Or maybe there is so much more of a darker reason behind the absurd way this is being handled. When something goes so far beyond common sense... it usually has deeper meaning.

Anyone who has children in school right now that have contact with countless students daily should be nervous. There is also another virus storming the US that attacks children... causes asthma... has a side effect of paralysis.

Hey Carriage, I read somewhere on alternate news that so far this virus is only attacking children who have been vaccinated. that would be another story all together.

We aren't in Kansas anymore and the man behind the curtain is scary.


----------



## Jill (Oct 11, 2014)

We've pretty much all read a sci-fi novel or two that begins this way, right? :\


----------



## Sonya (Oct 11, 2014)

Just heard last night a woman on a Delta flight (I didn't hear where it was coming from or going to, it may not have even been Delta, I was turning the radio on near the end of it). At any rate she had recently been to west Africa and she threw up on the plane, it was being quarantined last I heard. Then the station went into the incident in Virginia in the late eighties, the Monkey house. The Ebola the monkeys had mutated and became airborne. Scary scary stuff.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 11, 2014)

Apparently the soldiers are over there building field hospitals. I read one group is already there, has been for over a week, but as of a week ago they were delayed in starting on the field hospital because of torrential rain.

One internet site a day or two ago was calling for volunteers--doctors and nurses--to go over to help treat the patients, because they are so short of medical staff there, and that is one reason it cannot be contained...I just cannot imagine volunteering for that job, even if I were in the medical field. Not my thing at all.


----------



## Carriage (Oct 11, 2014)

I have been a question factory, on three shifts of overtime my entire life. The quietly asked question reveals much to the asker and hopefully will engage the questionee towards truth.

Refusal to answer questions is always a red flag for me. It tells me much. When I asked specifically about OHSU's preparation, I already knew the answer and was hoping that the exploration of the answer would clearly show how meager these preparations are because the answers to the follow-up questions would have painted the picture in reality. The answer is, Ain't no freaking way. Just like the "fdic" being able to insure and protect all deposits, ain't no freaking way. Last I checked a few years ago, it was maybe,............... 3%. Yer bank didn't tell you that did they?

Saw a vid this a.m. with a very pretty lady laying out all the issue's with gov in about one minute. She did an excellent synopsis job. One point she made was key and known to us who love our country and have an accurate historical picture. "You can't vote for your rights, you MUST fight for them". The thief will never voluntarily just give you back your stuff. YOU must go and TAKE your stuff back. Further the thief must be made to know that you will risk everything to take it (All of your rights AND your leadership) back.

Freedom and Liberty have nothing to do with "parties". Now George Washington clearly WARNED us against and away from parties as they are the easiest means for division.

Ah dang, I got involved again, sorry,

Bb

Now I DO hope that containment is possible here, now that they have violated those protocols.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 11, 2014)

Bb, "like" and applause". Gotta admire your diligence. Just read through posts #1 through posts #93. It was like reading the script for a play. The Carriage character has integrity, common sense, intelligence, coupled with both wisdom and knowledge. The way I read it, we have gone through Act 1 and Act 2 of the script. I believe it has already been mentioned of life imitating art which is the very reason I do not watch zombie movies. If we cease to be a Republic we are a Nation of Zombies. Right now I am listening to Dr. Group talk about pandemic virus and our soldiers being sent to countries where the virus is prevalent to _train_ for medical martial law.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 11, 2014)

The plane that was detained yesterday was in Las Vegas. I had a friend at the airport at the time who posted about it before the news got a hold of it. She had left the airport before it was resolved, so I'm not sure what happened.


----------



## Carriage (Oct 11, 2014)

My prayer is for your friend Destiny!

Wise Miss Vickie is precisely right as to the real purpose of our troops being there. While the o has made a dedicated effort to PURGE our military of Patriots in leadership positions, STILL a full 90% do not agree with him or his policies. How dangerous does it then become for the o and attendant minions to then put our FIGHTING forces into a pandemic hotspot? Stay tuned........ Why, I mean, it might make one of them FIGHTERS refuse an unlawful order and then................ others. Now that is a pandemic LONG over due and I would welcome it.

If they do, I've got their six.


----------



## susanne (Oct 11, 2014)

> When I asked specifically about OHSU's preparation, I already knew the answer and was hoping that the exploration of the answer would clearly show how meager these preparations are because the answers to the follow-up questions would have painted the picture in reality.


Bob,

I have to apologize for missing your question when you posted it. I just now hunted down the post to which you referred.

I'll call on Monday and get the answer to your question. Simple enough for anyone to do, but I'll use what meager connections I have to get the info.

I would most definitely volunteer to go help in Africa if I could. Unfortunately, when I've previously volunteered in other situations, I was rejected due to my health and vision. If or when OHSU begins to take in Ebola patients, I will help in whatever way I can.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 11, 2014)

I admire you Susanne! I just am not brave enough to volunteer to help with something like this. Mind you--I would make a horrible doctor/nurse under the best of circumstances. Not my calling at all. I know my limitations that way.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 12, 2014)

Healthcare worker in TX tests positive for Ebola

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/ebola-virus-outbreak/texas-health-care-worker-tests-positive-ebola-n223946


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2014)

I heard that, too, Sonya.

It feels like from the get-go, it's not being managed as well as it could be when it comes to limiting the US exposure.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 12, 2014)

Not it is not, if flights had been restricted the above would not have happened. IMO Duncan has just placed a death sentence on that poor healthcare worker and everyone that healthcare worker had contact with and so on. He knew he had Ebola. I'm pretty disgusted the way things are being handled.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 12, 2014)

Just saw that too.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 12, 2014)

Why on earth wasn't those doctors put into quarantine and kept away from the general population? The people who initially treated him should have been placed in quarantine, then the CDC should have come in and taken over with their fancy suits, where no other hospital staff would have been affected. Then those CDC people should have been placed in quarantine. Why can normal people like you and me see the mistakes these people are making, but the people who are in charge, and should know how to contain this, don't?


----------



## Minimor (Oct 12, 2014)

I guess because they persist in believing that it is not easily spread...and we don't believe that? I hope they soon figure it out, because now some close contact of the infected nurse is under close observation...so there is another person who may be infected....the nurse got infected treating patient zero ...and now her colleagues have to treat her...

I would like to know how they think she got infected, since she wore protective gear. Is the protection insufficient? Was she careless during removal, and touched a contaminated part of the gear? they better figure this out and keep it from happening again.


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2014)

Why take unnecessary chances and expose others in our Nation to the extent we already have let alone further? I think many international flights should be grounded if we're trying to do what is best for us, vs trying not to look basically the dreaded "politically incorrect". I'd rather be right than politically correct any day of the week.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 12, 2014)

Minimor made a point that had struck home with me...this very morning some 'expert' on AM TV news reiterated the line about 'it not being airbourne' and gave an 'example of not being able to get it from as being 'when someone sneezes'....yet a sneeze SPRAYS droplets of 'body fluid'! Do they really thing WE are that stupid?? Did anyone notice that the Liberian man's family is 'blaming' the hospital, with the 'support' of the disgraced 'Reverend' Jesse Jackson? Yet, it was Mr. Duncan who lied about exposure to anyone w/ ebola in order to come to the US when HE wanted to, apparently w/o regard to possible consequences. And...news item points out that the freelance cameraman who is now in Nebraska being treated will need something like $500,000. to cover HIS medical costs...has anyone heard one word about who will be expected to pay for Mr. Duncan's costs??


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2014)

Some of the they really do think we're stupid. Unfortunately, lots of us really are.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes Jill. lots of us are. Moreover, lots of us are just plain disengaged with reality. Too disengaged with reality in fact to realize that the CDC is whisking away people at the southern border that the Border Patrol detain temporarily because they have fever, nausea, diarrhea, and respiratory problems. Where are these people being taken? Who is treating them? Are they being used for experimental purposes? Are they going to be let loose eventually on purpose to cause further spread? What reasons do we have to trust the very people that insist teaching our children 2 + 2 = 5? The article the Border Patrol veteran Zack is telling about this is on Infowars. People can go there and read it if they want to or maybe just keep listening to NPR instead whilst thinking folks on the hill are really trying to keep us land of the free and home of the brave.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes Margo, we can always count on the professional race baiter "Reverend Jessie." That is all part of divide and conquer. Play the race card. Gripe about the white folk getting ZMapp works to promote it as a miracle drug. We may never know if the reason those two recovered from ebola was the drug or the blood transfusions. Let the Presstitute talk about having no more ZMapp. Let the race begin to develop a miracle serum. Woops, rather let the already in progress race before it hit the U.S. propel to high speed. Will it be the company that just paid out 3 billion in fines for bribing doctors to prescribe Paxil to children even though authorities had not approved it for age 18 and under? Will it be the company about to come out with the _Rabies_ based ebola vaccine? Don't get me wrong, sure I believe ebola is real. Certainly I want it stopped in its tracks. I absolutely do not think ebola is a hoax, but seriously, are there areas of this that are a big hoax? Maybe hoax is not the correct word? Maybe a crock would be a better word. Yep, crock. As in a crock of bat poop. Like the open borders, the continued flights, the broken protocol. Now I read about experimental vaccines being done on cows. Wow. Cows. Something vaguely familiar there. ??? Ok gotta run. Going to hang my tin foil hat on the hat rack and add some essential oregano oil to my water. Good day, ya'll and may God bless.


----------



## Carriage (Oct 13, 2014)

Um.......... Just wanted to make sure folk understood the duplicity right in front of them.

The CDC says that "protocols were violated" by the hosp. and or nurse in treating the Liberian criminal in Texas.

You do realize that this is the same CDC that violated ALL protocols in allowing/inviting him and others here. You do realize this is the same CDC who said this would not happen. And ect...........

Now that is credibility.

If you decide to actually drink the water that you have been led to, you will first need to rappel down a cliff of dead horses that refused to drink.

It's worth the effort, the water of truth is sweet and refreshing.

Thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2014)

This morning we hear that an MSNBC staple correspondent is blathering that she's more concerned about "flashing blue lights" than ISIS and Ebola and that NBC'S resident medical expert, Dr. Nancy Snyderman, violated her Ebola quarantine in a quest to acquire soup. Is it any wonder so many of us are under informed? Even those who try to get the news have to hope and trust they pick one of the ever more elusive reliable sources.


----------



## susanne (Oct 13, 2014)

It is so easy dismiss those with whom you disagree as "uninformed" or "easily led." Oftentimes they are extremely well-informed and simply disagree with you.

Bob, I am awaiting a phone call from OHSU regarding your question


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2014)

Sometimes, Susanne, but in the specific current examples I outlined, we've got 1) a "news" anchor just out there enough to pretend she does not know blue lights in our Nation almost always mean help is there, and 2) a selfish media medical expert who violated an Ebala quarantine in the USA because she wanted a container of that soup she was craving.


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2014)

Just saw these and felt they're a good fit for what many of us feel. You know, a picture is worth...


----------



## susanne (Oct 13, 2014)

> Sometimes, Susanne, but in the specific current examples I outlined, we've got 1) a "news" anchor just out there enough to pretend she does not know blue lights in our Nation almost always mean help is there, and 2) a selfish media medical expert who violated an Ebala quarantine in the USA because she wanted a container of that soup she was craving.


.

Very true, Jill. Stupidity knows no politics. Neither side has sole access to knowledge or lack thereof.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 13, 2014)

"CDC officials said there were chinks in that protection at Texas Presbyterian but they have not identified them and are investigating." CHA-CHINK??


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm reading through The Drudge Report and AP this morning that as many as 70 hospital staffers were involved in caring for the patient.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 14, 2014)

If you have someone being treated for a highly deadly viral disease, why on earth wouldn't you keep the staff attending to him at a minimal, to reduce the potential of spreading it? And then the few who did attend to him should have gone into a military type quarantine until cleared as a threat. This whole thing infuriates me. I would have demanded round the clock quarantine for myself, just so I didn't chance infecting those I love.


----------



## Carriage (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes Miss Destiny. And I would hazard a guess to also protect those you don't know as well.


----------



## Carriage (Oct 14, 2014)

I have redacted the name of my long time source as well. He is a very highly trained "hi speed" feller. Most of us are like trained and have maintained contact for many years now. All of us "walked away" for the same reasons and have had a very close eye on the monster since.

In the case of many of my contacts, one wonders why the gov. would invest roughly a million bucks to train folk that are "ignorant"?

As the host of family feud would say, Survey says? They wouldn't.

Redacted, I have a source, a specialist in the medical field that was dispatched to TX for the Duncan case. This person was extremely upset that proper hazmat procedures and equipment were not in place while there. I was warned that ebola has probably already started spreading because of it and to do everything I could to prepare. After seeing the news today about the nurse who has it, I know my source was right.

I was told that we are being lied to about the severity of the situation and that it can mutate and combine with flu viruses to become even more contagious. I cannot say any more about what I was told because I want to protect the identity of my source for obvious reasons. I am glad that this person cared enough about me to let me know this information. Now that friend is unreachable and I am very concerned.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 14, 2014)

I certainly hope you hear from him soon. Your concern is certainly understandable.


----------



## susanne (Oct 15, 2014)

or Bob and anyone else who is interested...

I spent over an hour speaking with OHSU's Infectious Disease Prevention and Control Department and Media Relations. As you can imagine, this is an extremely busy time, but both of the people with whom I spoke were exceeding generous with their time and information regarding OHSU's preparedness for handling such cases.

I'll limit this post to the official statement that I was given for publication.



> If OHSU were to receive a patient with suspected or confirmed Ebola virus disease, we would immediately activate an emergency operation center and coordinate our response with the CDC and our regional public health officials. That response effort would help us determine if the patient should be cared for at OHSU hospital or at another facility. While OHSU does have isolation rooms to accommodate such a patient, adaptations would be required in order to safely and effectively care for a patient with Ebola virus disease specifically. We are ready to make those adaptations in the unlikely event we get a patient with Ebola virus disease, but we are currently keeping our isolation rooms open and available for any type of patient care that requires isolation precautions.


Their web page on isolation may be of interest:
http://www.ohsu.edu/xd/health/for-healthcare-professionals/infection-control/patient-isolation-and-de-isolation/


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2014)

A 2nd Dallas hospital worker is now sick with Ebola.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 15, 2014)

Also heard the young nurse's boyfriend is now showing symptoms of Ebola.


----------



## Carriage (Oct 15, 2014)

Grateful for the time you took Miss Susanne to try and find the answer to my question. I am grateful for the time they spent with you on the phone. An hour IS a long time,.................... to not answer the question. Additionally I have gone to the link provided. It too did not answer the question in any shape or form. Remember, I stated I already am aware of the answer even if it is not listing a specific number and square footage allotted as I asked. It was just question one, in a line of questioning designed to reveal the truth on the matter.

On another note and to bolster items I have pointed out. Dave's thinking and reasoning are sound in that he points to facts fully outside the media charade......

Will the Real Ebola Vaccine Stand Up? Exposing a Major Cover Up14 Oct, 2014 by Dave Hodges
The world is mired in the meaningless debate as to whether the “Ebola Outbreak” is a false flag attack. To review the tenets of this meaningless debate:


1) One theory states that the media and certain government sponsored agencies such as the CDC, NIH and the FDA are hyping the Ebola crisis to promote the roll-out of mandatory vaccines. This notion promotes the belief that Ebola will not impact that many people but the fear being promoted will drive people to help people like Bill Gates make a fortune from the inevitable vaccines. Is this theory correct? Well, yes and no. The ultimate goal of the globalist interests is indeed forced vaccinations. However, the false flag accusers cannot really deny that there are no Ebola cases because there are.

2) The second theory postulates that Ebola will serve as a depopulation instrument AND the elite (e.g. Bill Gates) will make money on the demise of much of humanity through the implementation of mandatory vaccines, while Ebola decimates the population claiming as many as a billion or so lives worldwide and millions within the United States.

Both theories are correct and both theories are incorrect. People are dying of Ebola. The ultimate question, along this line of thinking, is whether or not the death curve is going to dramatically spike. Both theories are correct in that the financial goal is mandatory vaccines.

However, which of these two positions is correct is totally a meaningless debate and therefore, serves as a distraction from the most important issue which has to do with the vaccines. The answer to where the Ebola crisis is headed is contained within the handling of the differing vaccines.

Will the Real Vaccine Please Stand Up?There are lat east two Ebola vaccines. One vaccine has been in development since 2004. The second vaccine, being developed by GSK, is presently in development and will be brought to market by January 2015.

Vaccine #1- GSKTo say that this vaccine is being brought to the public a little too fast would be the same as saying that Mt. St. Helens caused the earth to “shake a little bit”. The GSK vaccine will be completed from start to finish in 5 short months. Normal medical protocols dictated that this process should take from 3-5 to years. This vaccine is reckless and will endanger the public’s health upon its roll-out.

Vaccine #2- Crucell*What You Are Not Being Told: Fast facts From Crucell’s Website *


Crucell is developing an Ebola vaccine in collaboration with the Vaccine Research Center (VRC) of the NIH National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID). It has been shown to completely protect monkeys against the virus with a single dose of the vaccine.
Under the terms of the agreement with VRC, Crucell has an option for exclusive worldwide commercialization rights to the Ebola vaccine.
*Crucell’s Ebola vaccine entered Phase I clinical trials in Q3 2006. Two groups of 16 volunteers were enrolled and vaccinated. The study showed safety and immunogenicity at the doses evaluated.*
In October 2008, Crucell secured a NIAID/NIH award to advance the development of Ebola and Marburg vaccines, with the ultimate aim of developing a multivalent filovirus vaccine.
The award provides funding of up to $30 million, with additional options, worth a further $40 million.
Not one word of this was reported in the main stream media and now it is being covered up.

The above was a direct copy and paste from *Crucell’s Website* on September 17, 2014. In the same article that I published the following, I raised the question as to why the American public was not being informed of this development in which the vaccine had been tested on humans as far back as eight years ago. Within two days of publishing the data from Crucell’s website, this is what now appears off of the same link.

Not Found
​The requested URL /R_and_D-Clinical_Development-Ebola_Vaccine was not found on this server.
Apache Server at www.crucell.com Port 80
My father used to have a saying _*“The more you stir “excrement” the more it starts to stink”!*_ Those words never rang truer than they do with the weak attempt at a cover up of the existence of this data and then the subsequent coverup by taking down the site for all the obvious reasons.

The Anatomy of a Cover UpAs most Internet savvy people know, it is extremely difficult to cover up a web based story once it has been printed and recirculated thanks investigative tools such as the Wayback Machine. When the web page linking Crucell with the testing of an Ebola vaccine, on two sets of human volunteers, in 2006, was published by yours truly on September 17, 2014, the page was scrubbed after I exposed the existence of their vaccine. Why?​Crucell not only developed an Ebola vaccine and tested it eight years ago, they have been caught in perpetrating a cover up of their involvement in the development of an Ebola vaccine. Here is a snapshot of the Crucell scrubbed URL by the “Wayback Machine”.​
*http://www.crucell.com/R_and_D-Clinical_Development-Ebola_Vaccine*

Saved *29 times* between October 17, 2006 and October 9, 2014.
“Fast facts
Crucell is developing an Ebola vaccine in collaboration with the Vaccine Research Center (VRC) of the NIH National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID). It has been shown to completely protect monkeys against the virus with a single dose of the vaccine.
Under the terms of the agreement with VRC, Crucell has an option for exclusive worldwide commercialization rights to the Ebola vaccine.
Crucell’s Ebola vaccine entered Phase I clinical trials in Q3 2006. Two groups of 16 volunteers were enrolled and vaccinated. The study showed safety and immunogenicity at the doses evaluated.
In October 2008, Crucell secured a NIAID/NIH award to advance the development of Ebola and Marburg vaccines, with the ultimate aim of developing a multivalent filovirus vaccine.
The award provides funding of up to $30 million, with additional options, worth a further $40 million.”
The Wayback link for what I published on September 17, 2014 is https://web.archive.org/web/20140912014134/http://www.crucell.com/R_and_D-Clinical_Development-Ebola_Vaccine​

*CRUCELL HAS BEEN CAUGHT IN A COVER UP RELATED TO THE DEVELOPMENT OF ITS EBOLA VACCINE.*​ Crucell Clinical Trials Results Are MissingNow, the $64 million dollar question as to why Crucell is engaged in a cover up. Not only is Crucell guilty of trying cover up the fact that they tested the Ebola vaccine eight years ago, there is yet another cover up.​The only research results that are available is what you see here on this site as a copy and paste from the Crucell website.​
*“Crucell’s Ebola vaccine entered Phase I clinical trials in Q3 2006. Two groups of 16 volunteers were enrolled and vaccinated. The study showed safety and immunogenicity at the doses evaluated”.*
I have looked far and wide for the results of this Phase 1 clinical trials in Q3 2006. They are not in the public domain. I have never seen this before. This speaks to the fact that the results are being covered up. In fact, I would hazard a guess that the results are classified by the Army. Crucell acknowledged the participation of the U.S. Army Medical Research Institute of Infectious Diseases (USAMRIID) in their work on the vaccine. These would be the boys from the infamous Ft. Detrick. Therefore, it is a not a stretch to believe that the clinical trial results are known and hidden. Further, if the Crucell Ebola vaccine was not effective, why go to the trouble of obscuring the results? I can only conclude that this vaccine is successful in mitigating the effects of Ebola, or at least, preventing the transmission. ​ Why Does the CDC Need a “Second” Vaccine?If a vaccine was tested and showed promise in Phase 1 clinical trials, then why would it be necessary to rush a second vaccine to market with such rapidity that it could likely endanger the public? This makes no sense whatsoever, unless, this is a case of a “vaccine for thee but not for me”.​The rest of this analysis is speculation. However, it is speculation based upon the known facts and within the context of an already discovered cover up related to an Ebola vaccine.​It is difficult to imagine that the first vaccine, presumably successful, would be covered up from the view of the public if it were ever going to be used to combat Ebola. I believe that the first vaccine is only going to be used by the elite for their own safety reasons. The second, more hastily prepared vaccine is more likely the one that will be administered to the general public. This gives rise to several questions that the public needs to be discussing with regard to the fact that the government has one vaccine with hidden results and another vaccine that was produced so quickly that nobody in their right mind should consider taking.​1. Is the second GSK vaccine an instrument of depopulation like we saw in the popular TNT TV show, _The Last Ship_?​2. Why would the clinical trial results of the Crucell vaccine be hidden to all medical researchers?​3. How do we know that the second vaccine will be safe and will there be and independent clinical evaluation of the second vaccine (i.e. peer reviewed examinations)? Or, are we just supposed to take the word of GSK and the CDC?​ ConclusionWhile the country is mired in the debate as to whether how extensive the Ebola outbreak will become and it is a false flag. This debate is a waste of time because it has already been decided. Yes, there is Ebola and some people have contracted Ebola. We just cannot be certain how far Ebola will be allowed to spread either by happenstance or by design. And yes, the goal of this crisis is clearly to vaccinate everyone and realize tremendous profits as evidenced by Bill Gates infusion of over $600 billion dollars into this process, donated to the Global Fund, which will be disseminating the vaccines of TB, HIV and Ebola. And if one looks at the recovered website of Crucell, these are the vaccines that they claimed to have been working on when their website was taken down after their work on an Ebola vaccine was exposed.​The real debate is not whether Ebola is a false flag even in this atmosphere of never letting a good crisis go to waste, but rather, why are there two vaccines and why is the existence of the first vaccine with its clinical trials being hidden?​Let me say it for you. It is hard to imagine that one vaccine works and the other vaccine may mimic the problems of the H1N1 vaccine. This is the direction that the Ebola debate should be taken.​


----------



## Carriage (Oct 15, 2014)

Not covered in the above is that,.................. A third possibility is that we are not dealing with Ebola. Forms of viral meningitis can mimic many of Ebola's symptoms......... Time will tell this as well.

However the answer to the previously asked question still hangs out there. While not by itself conclusive, it DOES point in the direction of this question with far more veracity.

----- Original Message -----

*From:* End Of The American Dream
*Sent:* Monday, October 13, 2014 3:11 PM
*Subject:* Most U.S. Hospitals Cannot Safely Handle Ebola Patients
Most U.S. Hospitals Cannot Safely Handle Ebola Patients

Posted: 13 Oct 2014 01:40 PM PDT

This Ebola outbreak is being called the “most severe, acute health emergency seen in modern times“, and the U.S. health care system is completely and totally unprepared for it. The truth is that most U.S. hospitals are simply not equipped to safely handle Ebola patients, and most hospital staff members have received little or no training on Ebola. And the fact that Barack Obama and our top public health officials are running around proclaiming that Ebola is “difficult to catch” is giving doctors and nurses a false sense of security. There is a reason why Ebola has been classified as a biosafety-level 4 (BSL-4) pathogen. It is an extraordinarily dangerous virus, and there are only a few facilities in the entire country that are set up to safely handle such a disease.

The Ebola patient that recently died in Dallas was the first to be cared for in a facility that did not follow biosafety-level 4 protocols. And so it should not be a surprise that this is the facility where transmission happened…

Of the six Ebola patients treated in the U.S. before the health worker’s case,
*Duncan was the only one not treated at one of the specialized units in several hospitals around the country set up to deal with high-risk germs*
.
The CDC’s director, Dr. Thomas Frieden,
*has said that any U.S. hospital with isolation capabilities can care for an Ebola patient*
. But his stance seemed to soften on Sunday, when asked at a news conference whether officials now would consider moving Ebola patients to specialized units.
“We’re going to look at all opportunities to improve the level of safety and to minimize risk, but we can’t let any hospital let its guard down,” because Ebola patients could turn up anywhere, and every hospital must be able to quickly isolate and diagnose such cases, he said.
The head of the CDC continues to underestimate the seriousness of this disease. His opinion that just about any U.S. hospital can safely handle Ebola patients is being contradicted by a whole host of medical experts, including ABC News chief health and medical editor Dr. Richard Besser…

Besser said
*he does not agree with the Centers for Disease Control*
, which says any U.S. hospital can safely care for an Ebola patient.
“
*To do it safely, health care workers need to train and practice using protective equipment like they have been doing at the Emory and Nebraska facilities*
,” he said, referring to special biocontainment units at Emory University Hospital in Atlanta — where Fort Worth physician Kent Brantly was treated for Ebola exposure; and the Nebraska Medical Center in Omaha, where an NBC photojournalist is currently being cared for. “I would never have gone into an Ebola ward in Africa without being dressed and decontaminated by experts — health care workers here should expect no less.”
And even if our hospitals had the proper equipment and hospital staff were being given proper BSL-4 protective clothing, the reality of the matter is that most of them have not received adequate training. Just check out the following excerpt from an NBC News article that was posted this week…



*Three out of four nurses say their hospital hasn’t provided sufficient education for them on Ebola*
, according to a survey by the largest professional association of registered nurses in the United States.
National Nurses United has been conducting an online survey of health care workers across the U.S. as the Ebola outbreak has widened globally. After
http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...confirmed-caregiver-remains-isolation-n223976 a Texas nurse
http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...confirmed-caregiver-remains-isolation-n223976who cared for the first patient diagnosed with the Ebola in the U.S. tested positive for the virus Sunday, the group released its latest survey findings.
Out of more than 1,900 nurses in 46 states and Washington D.C. who responded,
*76 percent*
said their hospital still hadn’t communicated to them an official policy on admitting potential patients with Ebola. And a whopping
*85 percent*
said their hospital hadn’t provided educational training sessions on Ebola in which nurses could interact and ask questions.
If this is indeed the most serious health emergency in modern times like the WHO is saying, then we need to get our health care personnel trained to face it immediately.

Sadly, if a major Ebola pandemic does break out in this country, there is no way that we are going to have the resources to be able to deal with it.

As I discussed yesterday, WND is reporting that there is only one BSL-4 care facility in the entire nation that is available to treat the general public…

Have you wondered why Ebola patients are being sent to Omaha, Nebraska?
It’s because one physician, Dr. Philip Smith, had the foresight to set up the Nebraska Biocontainment Patient Care Unit after the Sept. 11 attacks as a bulwark against bioterrorism. Empty for more than a decade, used only for drills, it was called “Maurer’s Folly,” for Harold Maurer, former chancellor of the University of Nebraska Medical Center.
The unit has a special air handling system to keep germs from escaping from patient rooms, and a steam sterilizer for scrubs and equipment.
It could handle at most 10 patients at a time, but one or two would be more comfortable, owing to the large volume of infectious waste.
It is the largest of only four such units in the U.S., and the only one designated for the general public.
If the outbreak in the United States is limited to just a few patients we will probably be fine.

But what if it isn’t?

Meanwhile, the Obama administration continues to do next to nothing to prevent more people infected with Ebola from traveling into this country.

Obama says that there is “extensive screening” at our airports, but that simply is not true.

The following is one example of the “extensive screening” that is taking place…

The World Health Organization is sending doctors to countries where the virus is most prevalent — Liberia, Guinea, Sierra Leone and Nigeria. Fusion’s Jorge Ramos spoke to one of the doctors, Dr. Aileen Marty, who recently returned home to Miami after spending 31 days in Nigeria. She says she was surprised what happened when she arrived at Miami International Airport.
“I get to the kiosk…mark the fact that I’ve been in Nigeria and nobody cares, nobody stopped me,” Marty said.
“Not a single test?” Ramos asked her, surprised.
“Nothing,” Marty answered.
And the head of the CDC continues to rule out a ban on air travel for non-essential personnel to and from the countries where Ebola is raging…

Dr. Frieden strongly argued against curtailing travel to and from West Africa, in part because that could make it harder to get supplies to those countries. “That will make it harder to stop the disease,” he said. “
*Whatever we do, we won’t stop travel to and from these countries.*
”
It is hard to put into words how foolish this is.

If this virus gets loose inside the United States it could easily become the worst health crisis our nation has ever seen.

The key is to keep the virus from getting into our country in the first place.

Banning air travel for non-essential personnel to and from Sierra Leone, Guinea and Liberia would not be that big of a deal. Many other countries have already done it.

But the CDC and the Obama administration are not even considering it.

If they have made the wrong call on this, it could end up costing large numbers of Americans their lives.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 15, 2014)

Please go to www.cdc.gov, there is an interesting story about the nurse that was just diagnosed today and the airline she was traveling on. Also I heard this morning that Mark Zuckerberg is also donating 25 million to fight this.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's the thing...the Canadian vaccine was put on a back burner years ago because of lack of funding--because our government deemed it not important--something that doesn't affect Canada. I believe that to be a fact. After all those early outbreaks were small and locally contained.

Now that this outbreak is spreading so fast--and just maybe it's true that it is spreading so fast because of the lack of medical personnel 'over there'--quite obviously they are very short of doctors there...now it is no longer a localized problem. Obviously now they need a vaccine to try and slow the spread of this disease...considering how many people there are needing a vaccine in Africa...and considering there is currently no vaccine available...it's going to be a little while before there is a call for mandatory vaccination in America.

It is interesting to note that in Dallas there are two confirmed cases as a result of one patient. In Omaha they have treated FIVE patients--and they haven't had one case is health care workers. Plainly Dallas has a problem eith their protocol.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 15, 2014)

If I remember correctly a vaccine was in the works here at NIH back in the 1970's but it also was ignored after aids became an epedemic. This is what happens when we ignore what is happening in the rest of the world because we bury our head in the sand because we have the attitude that as long as it doesn't bother us it is someone elses problem.

All these theories are making my head spin!


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Bb for all your informational and factual info. I will continue going to all the sources and resources I trust. If I want fiction I read what the CDC says. You know, these are the type of people that spend our hard earned tax dollars doing studies to see if imagining the hole on the putting green is bigger than it really is will increase one's chances of putting the golf ball into the hole. I will also keep paying attention to other distractions such as ISIS and what "we" claim to be doing.


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2014)

Ditto regarding CDC sentiments. I also wish we could count on any website that ends in .gov, but actual performance and results tell us otherwise.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 15, 2014)

Double ditto.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 15, 2014)

Sorry if I sound terse. If you refer back to post #3 (me) I sound like I am joking. I was not. That was just the best I could do at the time. I knew ebola would spread but did not want to be the fear mongerer. I am beyond concerned about who actually has their heads in the sand. If this disease were known for killing 10% of the people that contract it I would be concerned. It kills 70% so I am very concerned. I feel very inadequate as far as educating people, even to what I know is true. I am not good at taking the time to kindly and politely convince people to wake up, at least in the way that Carriage does. I elude to Bill Gates. He explains Bill Gates.

I wonder if I were to elude to Africom if Carriage would educate on it?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 15, 2014)

Vickie Gee, Carriage, I like reading your posts please keep them coming


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 15, 2014)

The latest report on my home page is that ANOTHER female care worker(not sure if an actual nurse?) involved in the care of the original patient in Dallas has tested positive for ebola, and she had just flown back to Dallas from an 'over-the-weekend' visit to the Cleveland, OH area the day before she showed symptoms. She related that despite a mild FEVER, she had been allowed to board the plane to Dallas. I can hardly BELIEVE what a 'comedy of errors'(but NOT FUNNY!)the lack of proper precautions in this situation has become--WHY ON EARTH wouldn't the health authorities have insisted upon a quarantine of ALL those who dealt with that patient, for the required 21 days from when he died and his body REMOVED from their care??????


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 16, 2014)

I heard this morning that the crew of that airplane is on quarenteen for 21 days, but also that the plane made 4 more trips before being cleaned so who knows how many people are exposed. On our local news they say that Dullas airport is just now starting to screen travelers from West Africa.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 16, 2014)

It is beyond stupid and it was preventable and now it is here and spreading like wildfire. And you bet your sweet bippy it is worse than they say already..

frightening


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't understand why we do not close flights between our nation and certain other nations. Not that people can't hop planes, but it could go a long ways to curtailing the problems that we have been experiencing in the USA. It is a comedy if errors and I miss that "like" butto, Margo! It feels like if we were writing a book, we would be told to scale it back because this really couldn't happen in real life. But here we are!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 16, 2014)

They are talking about banning the 70+ healthcare workers who treated Duncan from flights, but they won't restrict flights from countries where the outbreak is rampant?

The director of the CDC says it's totally safe to sit next to an ebola patient on a bus but if you have ebola you shouldn't ride a bus because you could endanger someone? Makes perfect sense!


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 16, 2014)

The nurse that flew from Cleveland to Dallas called the CDC before she flew. They did not tell her not to fly. That plane made 5 more flights.

Troops returning from Africa will go into a 21 day quarantine but what about future Thomas Duncans? Come on over.

The magic ink pen is about to also start sending National Guard to Africa.

And here is a tidbit of info: The fellow who is head over the CDC is another person with "Community Organizer" in past experience. Now ain't that special?

I have to wonder how many people are walking around that "they" know are spreading ebola.

I don't think stupidity is as rampant as it seems. At the risk of sounding like a pessimist, me thinks this crisis is just a diversion for something worse. Hope not.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 17, 2014)

Executive order man wants now to wave his magic wand and send our marines into the ebola hotzone. Would make better sense to suspend flights out of ebola zone and take care of setting up some ebola facilities here.

Can you say "obola". sheesh.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 17, 2014)

Now it seems there is someone who may have handled ebola specimens who is now on a cruise ship...Belize, I believe it is, is not allowing the passenger to set foot off the ship during its stop there. Why did the cruise line allow that person to set foot on its ship in the first place? Surely, under the circumstances, they would have been happy to refund the person's money or change the booking to another cruise 3 weeks from now? People need to just STAY HOME!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 17, 2014)

self-quarantine

That is a word that should be very important.


----------



## Carriage (Oct 17, 2014)

A perfect storm brewing is why this seems so stupid and difficult to understand, what our "leaders and experts" are saying that is.

Many times the watcher merely reads the tea leaves and then gives a probable direction and reason. When those things pronounced become unavoidable reality, the watcher is still hated for speaking truth to media (ALL media) poo. All the watcher can do is set back and wait for the herd to catch up. A few do but most cannot escape their programming. Has Fox said that the inc. period is not 21 days but more akin to 42 days? Are they still stating this lil bug is not air-born? Have they stated that the lil bug CAN be passed before symptoms show?

Back to that storm. As with all the illegals coming across the border en masse, this event too has been carefully planned and there are MANY indicators pointing to this fact. Remember all them protocols being completely ignored as if they didn't exist? Now they are rolling out protocols as though just thought of. Further all yer experts have been and continue to be wrong on numerous fronts. Thankfully the stupidity is becoming much more obvious. Jill's question is spot on. Why is anybody leaving those hotspot area's? Further why are our FIGHTING forces being put in harms way, being sent there? Why are our borders still wide open? The cdc feller makes the comment that "We can track the Ebola patients." Begging the questions................. Insert yer fav. here.

The morning "news" tells me that the Marylad "hospital" has fully half their available beds (Isolation) filled by ONE LADY. Perhaps my question is coming into focus for you and why I stated. "Ain't no freaking way!" they can handle this. Especially if they keep lying. I told you early on that their were other games afoot. Now you are starting to see them formalize.

I caution you to not be fearful as this locks you in place and is what the enemy wants anyway. Rather action, in education and preparation to take care of yourself, loved ones and even unloved ones. Those who refuse to listen have and always will be quite hateful and consider you stupid. MANY years walking in these shoes and on this trail PROVE this to me and folk like me. Ain't nuthin new. As we used to call them "Casualties waiting to happen", we would also seek to break contact asap to keep our people outa the line of fire......

Lastly, and MOST importantly,................ Will we survive this planned destruction? I dunno, my crystal ball went into the repair shop on the day I bought it. Preparation is not just in the stuff or methods needed for survival now but, for eternity as well. Have you made those preparations? Refusal of God IS preparation, but not my choice. Survival as a Nation, THIS nation, also requires this preparation. I stand on the Rock of salvation and have and do decide every day that I will not be moved. Now ifn ya wuz to replicate that by every man and woman across the Nation, the nation becomes fixed. Failing that, there is NO hope of fixing jack. You cannot vote to take your rights back. The evil ones will not just simply hand them over and your vote will not change that. You MUST fight for your God given rights. This is best done by being Godly, eh? This is the preparation most important.

What do I know, I have been wrong sooooooo many times, right?

Do not fear! Prepare! While you may no longer live there, wherever you are can and should be "The home of the Brave"! I encourage you to be your birthright! Which of yer talking heads are telling you this? And this isn't about me or what I know and I don't much care fer pedestals as it separates ya from the crowd and gives that sniper a much easier target....... Rather it is about all of us moving in the correct direction and all equal in the help of moving in that direction as community vs. media and party drones. If you do not shake that off, you will never be a possessor of truth and will be led to do things that "are NOT in your best interest".

Alloya'all are precious and loved. Do you KNOW that? I do,

Thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2014)

So now, today, we have an Obama appointed "Ebola czar" in the form of Ron Klain. A lawyer with no medical background, though he is a long time leftwing SPIN doctor. It feels like "we" are executing the what not to do list every step of the way with this problem.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 17, 2014)

Aughhh man, maybe it just never occurred to the o that a doctor would be a better choice. Maybe one schooled in virology or epidemiology perhaps.

The reason Belize refused the cruise ship woman is they know the best way to keep ebola out of your* country* is to keep ebola *OUT of your country.*

Something to consider: What if someone practicing Islam dies of ebola in the U.S.? You know we are so PC we can't say Muslim or Islam. And we have to respect their customs....right? Well folks, they don't use funeral homes. They got Ghusl. With ghusl they are assuring their loved one ascends into Paradise which is necessary in the event that the loved one did not die in jihad, which gives them an automatic pass. To get your ghusl on the loved ones collectively wash the body of the deceased from head to toe. But before this takes place they have to press down on the abdomen of the deceased to expel liquids from the body to help purify it. Ok, are we getting the picture? Then the washed body takes time to dry and the family spreads it in white linen. Now does that not paint a picture of why it is spreading in those Guinea and Sierra Leone which are predominately M word?


----------



## Minimor (Oct 17, 2014)

Actually I have heard that "over there" many dying people have been dumped on the street...left there to die...so the family will not be associated with the dying person and therefore visited by the dreaded medical personnel that they believe is the cause of the illness. I haven't heard they later go back to expel fluids.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 17, 2014)

Of course according to the 2008 census, 85.5% of Liberia's population is Christian, not Muslim.


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 18, 2014)

I read this: Ebola is not an airborne virus, like SARS or the flu, but "theoretically," wet and bigger droplets from a heavily infected individual, who has respiratory symptoms caused by other conditions or who vomits violently, could transmit the virus – over a short distance – to another nearby person.

also read that survivors are not to have sex for 3 months and must wear condoms.

In the beginning when the CDC announced bringing the Dr. here to treat him I was shocked and then read everything I could find about ebola..... sooo expected this to happen. No matter what we are fed by the media I think everyone with any sense knew this would happen.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 18, 2014)

I said from the start that I really was not too concerned about the people being brought back to the specialized isolation wards for treatment--if any hospital can contain the virus, those will be the ones to do it--but I also said that the travellers are what concerns me, and it seems I got that right on both counts. Atlanta and Omaha has had no problem with health workers becoming infected....and actually that seems to indicate that Dallas has had some error in something they are doing. After all--it isn't Duncan's family or casual contacts who have been infected, it is the hospital workers. I expected that there would be infection in some of the contacts. If the nurses in Atlanta and Omaha were protected from exposure, what went wrong in the Dallas hospital?

Guess we will see what comes of the people who were exposed to the travelling nurse.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 18, 2014)

I still can't find any info about the first nurses' boyfriend, they just keep saying he is in isolation and so is her dog. We had a scare here last night when a plane from Dallas landed at Grand Rapids, MI with 3 people showing flu like symptoms, they have ruled out Ebola even though the aircraft was surrounded by folks in hazmat suits and the plane was decontaminated. That airport is a couple hours from mine.

A friend of mine who is a nurse in Saginaw, MI was just fitted with her hazmat suit yesterday. They were given specialized training which lasted about 30 minutes. As to what Minimor said, a large facility that was trained on how to handle this doesn't worry me as much as these little rinky dink hospitals, they have no idea what they may get into.

I also would like to know what the Ebola Czars job description involves, especially since he has zero medical background.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 18, 2014)

Job description: Blather rhetoric and lies to the world so that your supervisor may continue golf games and care free luxurious lifestyle while making more divisive, deceitful, and destructive plans.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 18, 2014)

^^^that about sums it up!^^^


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 18, 2014)

darn i miss my like button


----------



## chandab (Oct 18, 2014)

Well, I don't know if I got this information completely right or not, as I was on a cell phone conversation with my MIL... Her nephew is stationed in Germany and has just been deployed to Africa, and she said he told her they are sending them in without proper equipment (forget the exact words she used, if I think of them, I'll edit my post). they will however be quarantined upon leaving Africa.


----------



## AngC (Oct 21, 2014)

Minimor said:


> I said from the start that I really was not too concerned about the people being brought back to the specialized isolation wards for treatment--if any hospital can contain the virus, those will be the ones to do it--but I also said that the travellers are what concerns me, and it seems I got that right on both counts. Atlanta and Omaha has had no problem with health workers becoming infected....and actually that seems to indicate that Dallas has had some error in something they are doing. After all--it isn't Duncan's family or casual contacts who have been infected, it is the hospital workers. I expected that there would be infection in some of the contacts. If the nurses in Atlanta and Omaha were protected from exposure, what went wrong in the Dallas hospital?
> 
> Guess we will see what comes of the people who were exposed to the travelling nurse.


I think a lot of the problem is that us citizens see conflicting information. For example, some people (the aid workers) were transported to specialized treatment facilities on _super-duper _flights in full containment. Then "they" handled Duncan in a hap-hazard manner; leaving much to doubt about contagion, and in the process inflicting the virus on the two "nurses" or whatever they were. I think it sends a mixed message to the people.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 21, 2014)

What do you all think about the messages now being sent comparing ebola to the flu and urging people to get their flu shots because the flu has killed more people in the US than ebola.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 21, 2014)

I haven't seen those comparisons--but I would say it is a stupid comparison, considering that Ebola is so new here--that is like saying vaccinate your horse for WNV because WNV kills more US horses than African horse sickness does. One has nothing to do with the other.

In any case--I get a flu shot every year anyway, haven't had one yet this year because the vaccine still isn't available here.


----------



## AngC (Oct 23, 2014)

shorthorsemom said:


> What do you all think about the messages now being sent comparing ebola to the flu and urging people to get their flu shots because the flu has killed more people in the US than ebola.


I think comparing flu deaths to ebola deaths is misuse of statistics. News organizations, CDC, bloggers, or whoever tosses that out there telling us that we should be more worried about the flu or maybe getting smushed in a highway accident are being misleading.

Sure, flu has killed lots of folks; so have car accidents. But, flu is more prevalent than ebola and attacks specific groups of unvaccinated people; for example, young children, older adults, people with asthma, some ethnic groups, etc. And car accidents kill people that ride in cars.

To me it seems like ebola kills whoever contracts it; and it's a particularly messy sort of death. I haven't had a flu shot in quite some years, but if I have to go I'd rather be smashed quickly on the highway or perhaps in some sort of pneumonia thing from the flu. I really don't want to vomit, poop, and bleed out. Just my choice, I guess.


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2014)

I get a flu shot every year for the past probably 20 years. I got one this year just as ever. For me, that choice has nadda to do with CDC statements or Ebola. I'm not scared myself or anyone I care about will likely be in a spot to catch Ebola, but I'm totally disgusted with how our government is handling the situation. A flu shot is just part of what I do each fall. I kinda wonder with all the flu strains I've been vaccinated for if I don't have immunity to some strains that maybe have been duplicated in the shots over that span of time but don't know how to figure that out!


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 23, 2014)

Some of my co-workers that were ordered to deploy are already gone. They had to go from one corner of the state to the extreme opposite corner to get physicals and train on how to use personal protection equipment that I have to wonder if it will actually get provided to them. Some failed their physicals. Some are getting out of going by providing a doctor's statement. A couple of the ladies that were supposed to fly out yesterday were not notified of their flight. For sure I am concerned about them all but have managed to keep it zipped at work. Life is full of choices.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 24, 2014)

*The House Oversight and Government Reform Committee is holding an Ebola hearing Friday and is inviting Klain to testify, but the White House says he won't be attending since he just started his new job.*

Well alrightee then. Glad I am not on an airplane with him as the pilot. Geeeeeeeeez.




But as Carriage has said: above all one should be prepared for eternity. I often wonder if The Rapture is going to take place in my lifetime. Whether or not it does, I do not want to be here during the Great Tribulation. Except of course in the final act where all is required of me is to ride a white horse. Not ashamed to admit that all the situations going on in the world right now has had me in chapters of the Bible relevant to the end times.


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, go figure! He's a lawyer so predisposed to cover his butt and he has NO medical background. Long, long time leftwing spin "doctor", but simply a professional lefty with a law degree. What could go (further) wrong?


----------



## AngC (Oct 28, 2014)

I heard one doctor (not infected and not a recent volunteer) on the news say that he would stop volunteering if he had to be quarantined upon his return, because he didn't want to "lose" 3 weeks. I can kind of understand that here's this guy volunteering for a month and then would have to stay away from his practice for an additional 3 weeks. But... When somebody volunteers, they are volunteering to take a risk. I should have a choice whether I want to be exposed to that risk. And telling me that I should just suck it up because I have a greater risk to be killed in a car or by the flu is baloney, because it is my choice when I drive in a car; it is my choice whether or not I get the flu vaccine. I really don't feel comfortable having government entities and politicians dictating their ideas of how much risk I have to take. If this virus didn't have such a high kill-rate, it wouldn't bother me as much.

New York and New Jersey are being criticized for the quarantines. Is it wrong to try to protect people? ...people who didn't volunteer and who maybe don't want to risk dying with some pretty uncomfortable symptoms. It's not like anyone's asking the volunteers to be _Typhoid Mary-ed_ and be quarantined for 20 years.

You'd think doctors would be most cautious, but the infected New York doctor (Spencer) apparently didn't want to self-police himself. Four days after his return, he felt "fatigued and exhausted." Maybe he could have just stayed home and watched a movie and got some rest. Instead, he gallivanted around the city for 3 days until the fever developed. Did he infect anyone? Who knows? Unfortunately I don't trust the CDC and the news outlets that emphasize that ebola is not contagious via airborne transmission (coughing, sneezing.) There have been studies dating back as far as 1995 that show airborne transmission of the virus is possible. A 1999 study was conducted by a division of the CDC. I think the CDC is downplaying the risk to prevent panic.

Oh, and hopefully somebody told the virus that it's only allowed 21 days.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 29, 2014)

Soldiers returning from Ebola infested areas have to be quarantined, why should medical professionals be any different?

I'm sure many of the health care professionals have a great heart for volunteering but there are also many who do it for their 'resume'. I think it is selfish of them to not want to be quarantined.


----------



## Jill (Oct 29, 2014)

Exactly! Especially when one group takes a medical oath and has extensive training in medical treatment and another group is trained to protect our Nation.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 29, 2014)

Why don't we insist that all medical staff--even those working in Omaha and Atlanta--who have worked with an ebola patient be quarantined in a tent with a portapotty and no shower or running water???


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 29, 2014)

Mini, ouch! That is rather harsh, don't you think? I get the point, so no flame suit here. Besides, it would be so unfashionable with my tin foil hat. Yes, anyone working with ebola patients should have mandatory quarantine. That nurse that is wanting to stay with her boyfriend and self quarantine for a time is imho being selfish. What if he has the male gene that makes them tend to stray?? I'm sorry did not mean to point my finger at males. Pardon, please. Rather, what if he is a weak minded human that is not monogamous? I personally do admire any healthcare worker that is willing to put themselves at risk because they are devoted to saving lives and believe that they can make a difference. The thing is I am not a health care worker so no way would I try to build myself up to say if I could I would. To me that falls right in line with "if a frog had wings he would not have drag his butt every time he hopped." That being said, moreover, if I were a healthcare worker I would not volunteer to go there because what little difference that I might make is not going to thwart what I believe in my heart is the real agenda. My belief is that it is a bioweapon that has been developed genetically to target a specific race. I believe that what is going on in our country is a trial run that for now is merely intended to create hysteria. I believe it will get better. Then it will get worse down the line and could very well end up being no respecter of race as the vaccines roll out with one being "for me but not for thee" as Carriage so aptly put it. I believe it will only be a respecter of the selectly determined privileged. Is anyone besides me curious as to why those African leaders came to visit el presidentae'? Was it to set the plan in motion for Operation United Assistance? How many answers are there? Maybe I just have a lack of trust in those with the world's best interests in mind. I seem to have misplaced my rose colored glasses.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 29, 2014)

Harsh? I believe that is more the word for the nurse's quarantine conditions, which is why I do not blame her for protesting.

I think in America any quarantine can be in better surroundings than what was provided to her--I would request that I be quarantined at home too, if I were in her situation.

I would make a perfectly lousy nurse--no chance of me ever working in health care, even if I didn't have to deal with Ebola, lassa or anything similar. A patient with ordinary flu would be beyond what I could care for and clean up after. Stick a needle in someone to draw out fluids? Yech!


----------



## AngC (Oct 30, 2014)

I seem to be technically-challenged and can't get the quote thing to work. I was trying to reply to Minimor.

_Tent, portapotty, lack of shower and running water_???

Come on... really?

Why does this have to be about some sort of civil rights thing? This is an infectious disease. It has the capability to kill people. It is especially disturbing that doctors with access to fairly decent protective gear are sometimes being infected. You'd think the doctors would be the experts. You'd think they would be able to properly use the protective gear. If the doctors can't totally evade the disease, what about the rest of us? And a doctor, like the dude in New York, really could have kept his butt at home as a precaution.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes, he could have stayed at home. They all could...but I do not think a tent is appropriate for a forced quarantine.

And come on...how many people have been infected by the traveling nurse? None. How many have been infected by the NY doctor? None. How many were infected by Duncan? Two. Both nurses.

Maybe--just maybe--this is not so easy to catch in a first world country, as "they" have been saying.


----------



## Jill (Oct 30, 2014)

Water off a duck's back. Most people who put thought and research into forming opinions aren't rattled if someone else disagrees. Hoping a lot of us feel that way. You know how it goes... Your opinion of my opinion doesn't change my opinion. Plus, if an opinion that is not personal does get to someone to the point they're ticked off, they probably wish they didn't think you've made a valid conclusion.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 30, 2014)

Exactly Jill--that is how it is.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 30, 2014)

I agree her quarantined area should have been better, but if the doctors and nurses are so concerned about the greater good they would have no problem with a quarantine. If you put that woman in the Ritz-Carlton I still think she would complain. If I had direct contact with a patient and got the disease and ended up infecting others because I was to selfish to follow a request to be quarantine, I would feel awful.

I had my Ebola briefing at work the other day, if we are told by a pilot that a passenger is sick (which happens quite frequently) we have to follow certain guidelines, which include notifying the DEN (domestic event network). They must be concerned!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 30, 2014)

Just read that the nurse is home where she was asked to not leave and guess what, she did anyway, so she's not in a tent but still can't comply.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 30, 2014)

I saw that just now too--not sure why staying home is such a hardship--I would have not problem with that at all. The tent when she was quarantined in NJ--I don't blame her for that, but now that she is home she shouldn't be complaining about staying there for a couple more weeks.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 30, 2014)

I to would love to just stay home, after being away from home 12-13 hours 5 days a week I would be happy to just stay put. That said I feel its very selfish of them to not follow the rules. YOu wanted to help others, it was her choice to go and risk getting sick. Come back and get people sick it isnt their choice but rather the persons on selfishness. I do think she should be allowed to be out in her own yard, but shouldnt be allow to leave her property.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm confused. Was the nurse ever in a tent? I actually do not know the story. Mini, I took it that you meant all medical staff at risk should have the tent with portapotty as their quarantine conditions which would seem harsh enough that there would be less and less medical volunteers. This thread was the first I heard of a tent. My bad, I think. I only got a little bit of the story from the radio yesterday morning when I heard she wanted to stay at her boyfriend's and decide for herself when she should go out in public.

So what really is the story of this nurse?


----------



## Minimor (Oct 30, 2014)

From what I read when she was quarantined in NJ she was in a tent. Now she has been allowed to go home to Maine, so no more tent.

No--my comment re all medical staff was pure sarcasm...I do NOT think any such thing! Sorry for the confusion. I am just do sick of the hysteria!

Everyone says they would happily be quarantined if it were them. You know what I think? Talk is cheap when it isn't actually "you". I suspect about 90% of those saying that would sing a different tune if it were actually them in the situation.

Do many not realize quarantine isn't the answer? If there were a serious outbreak here in America, you couldn't possibly quarantine every health worker that came into contact eith an infected patient--because there would soon be a shortage of people to care for the ill.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification. Another sarcastic person! Yay, maybe I don't have to be an island.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 31, 2014)

I for one would LOVE to be quarantined if I possibly had the virus. I would want a staff of professionally equipped doctors tending to me and checking me every time I had so much as an itch. No way would I want to go home and self monitor myself! By the time I contacted someone, or drove myself to the hospital, that's an extra thirty minutes I could have already been getting treated.


----------



## AngC (Nov 1, 2014)

Another topic meanders into "_nothingness_" accompanied by tents and porta-potties.

In my opinion, if you think you might possibly be viral, why inflict yourself on others? The risk to others is some percent chance at death. I think it's pretty rude to expose others to your potentially-diseased self, after you volunteered to go fetch that disease home. ...when all you'd have to do is keep your nasty self out of other people's personal space for a relatively short time.

Is one person's right to go bowling more important than the risk to others?

I could easily and happily quarantine myself, for at least six months, if necessary. Unfortunately, my husband still goes out in the big, bad world to work. I could only quarantine him for a couple months before he would run out of paid time.

I'm not usually a person that worries about this sort of "hype." But this one is kind of scary, to me, anyway.

Besides, it's annoying.. I use a blower to clean our stalls after I fork out the bedding; it's dusty so last week I tried to find some dust masks like I usually use, and they were sold out due to the ebola "scare."


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2014)

With enough food, reading material / audiobooks, a tablet for some games (Farm Heroes, Candy Crush, Angry Bids, Ruzzle, Boggle...), phone to check in with Mom & Dad, and, if at all possible, H and Watson quaranteened with me... I think I could "do that" for decades! ... Oh, and of course, bathroom facilities with some great bubblebath stuff!

Saw this about "the nurse" and may be something some will get. It seems like the desire to help and protect people should work for whatever people she's gone out of her way to live among.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 1, 2014)

I would gladly quarantine also. I'd even do the tent and no running water, I love to camp. I haven't heard that anyone is calling for quarantine of doctors/nurses here in the US who have treated patients here, just ones coming back from overseas who treated patients. Which I don't believe is unreasonable. After all does anyone really know what precautions were taken over there? Here at least officials know what precautions were taken, even if they weren't sufficient as in the two nurses who treated Duncan. The one nurse who treated Duncan even asked the CDC if she could fly and they told her yes, so she wasn't being quarantined at the time. Here in MI there are about 10 folks being quarantined, they aren't healthcare workers, just regular folks who traveled to and fro Ebola stricken areas. I don't hear them complaining and they weren't even treating Ebola patients.


----------



## AngC (Nov 2, 2014)

Candy Crush, Angry Birds, etc.? oh-no-no-no!

I'm a Nintendo fan. Lock me up with Harvest Moon or Rune Factory; I'd be "schnicking" turnips up and be totally happy. In fact, the husband has to go on the road next week, so I think I'll practice.


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh be still my heart!!! I could play any Zelda game all day long and the theme song is my ring tone!!!


----------



## vickie gee (Nov 2, 2014)

Maybe the ebola czar-attorney was settled for because no scientist-doctor wanted the job. Just got through reading about 100 or so in the field of epidemiology, microbiology, and the like dying of rather suspicious deaths. Stabbings, plane crashes, cars blowing up, gunshot, car plunging off bridge, and a plethora of unusual circumstances. Just saying. I was not able to paste the link. Sorry. There are several that will turn up in a search. I was reading on Sheep Media, link asheepnomore.net.

Meanwhile, back in Africa: The MV Vega, a commercial cargo vessel chartered by the Defense Logistics Agency, arrived in Liberia October 25 delivering supplies in support of Operation United Assistance. The vessel was loaded in the Netherlands at the Port of Rotterdam transporting 690 containers of food, water, medical protective equipment, generators, lumber, fuel tanks, rough terrain cargo handlers, etc with more than 95% being offloaded in Buchanan, Liberia and the remainder being offloaded in Dakar, Senegal.


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2014)

This Tuesday offers us a chance to make some changes as to our government. Hopefully it will be the right kind of change.


----------



## AngC (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm going to vote tomorrow. There's nothing on the ballot about ebola, though.

Unfortunately, voting doesn't get you what you want. I can select from what's on the ballot. For example, I have to agonize over a Supreme Court Justice (WA state) There's some lady who has judicial experience and some guy, whose photo, no kidding, looks like one of those Duck Dynasty dudes. He has some sort of law clerk degree; oh, and he's filed some class action lawsuits. I have no clue whether the woman is worth squat, but at least she's an attorney and has been a judge for awhile.

For US Representative, I get to decide between Ms. DelBene and Mr. Pedro Celis. (...no offense to Hispanics, but she's a democrat; and,well he's Hispanic so guess where both of them are going to fall on the immigration issue.) I find Ms DelBene particularly offensive, because somehow as a junior representative she maneuvered her ex-Microsoft husband into "fixing" Obamacare's website. I wonder if he ever did that...


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2014)

No, Ebola isn't on the ballot




If it was, someone might actually vote for it, though! We can take steps to improve our government today. The choice here is pretty cut and dry and I wouldn't miss this election for just about anything. Today is a chance to be part of why future crisis are dealt with more effectively and sensibly, plus SO much else.


----------



## AngC (Nov 5, 2014)

The "quote" thingie not working is really starting to bug me. I'm not sure if I broke it on my end or????

I was trying to quote Jill. I even tried cutting-pasting Jill's comment so I could reply to her hugely, funny comment about ebola not on the ballot and if it were, people would vote for it.


----------



## vickie gee (Nov 6, 2014)

Of course some would vote for it if they could. I think Forest Gump's mom described them very well.

On a forum at work a police officer/guard was expressing concern for protocol on civilian workers coming back from Africa deployment being back in the workforce. He stated concerns about handling their id cards, etc. He was asking about what type of quarantine would be in place. Several employees gave him the thumb down. He gave them a scathing reply back and asked for rebuttals. It was as they say "crickets."


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2014)

I had to go to the hospital the other day with H for an ultrasound of his leg / foot (he had a severe injury in April followed by several surgeries and ongoing etc.), but the registration desk asked if we'd been out of the country been around anyone who had been, etc. before letting us go back and get the ultrasound going.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 7, 2014)

I saw a sign in my husbands doctor's office when I was picking up a script the other day... On the counter at the registration desk was a sign and on it was asking to inform the office if you had been out of the country recently and listed the hot spots for ebola countries on the sign.


----------



## AngC (Nov 9, 2014)

I like hearing that hospitals are paying attention..

Might be my imagination, but the news people seem to be moving on. If you google ebola, it seems like there are far fewer hits. Seems to me the news people's policy is "stir 'em up, get the ratings, and then drop it."

...probably just my cynicism.

Shame on me; I bit into their agenda.


----------



## vickie gee (Nov 20, 2014)

What concerns me is that the media is not reporting much. There _are_ doctors saying that the CDC is covering up cases is what I am hearing from non-mainstream media. I may sound like a Debbie Downer but I believe the way of supposedly controlling the entry and spread of this disease in our country is equivalent to playing with fire.


----------



## AngC (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't know vickie gee. I could be senile, but the news people were hot-to-trot. Now the number of reports have declined significantly, in my opinion. ...with the exception of that last doctor they brought back. At least we didn't pay for it.


----------



## susanne (Nov 25, 2014)

You're all good, caring people here, so I'm sure nobody on this forum thinks this, but the overwhelming public attitude seems to be that those who risk their lives to care for Ebola victims have done something wrong and stupid and should be shunned. Let them stay in a tent with a porta-potty, they deserve it.


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't think people feel that way. I think people feel that those who know the risk should have substantial concern and respect for the people they wish to return to living around and understand that choices to go someplace where you may catch a fatal illness should not be inflicted upon others. If you want to help -- GREAT! But be considerate of others at home and don't basically half-*** your responsibilities to others when you come home.

Also, it's easy easy easy to say you'd love to help knowing you healthwise cannot. I cannot, and if I could I would not. I have zero guilt in knowing I have family and obligations that negate putting myself at unneccessary risk. I personally cannot, and I also would not want family members who could do it to do it, either.


----------



## susanne (Nov 25, 2014)

Actually, I have already volunteered to help should the need arise. While my health keeps me from hands-on nursing or direct contact with patients, there are many areas such as public information, media relations, or even stocking/ordering supplies where I could be of use.

In addition, Keith has already begun Ebola training through the hospital at which he works. We would most likely be kept apart during such a time, so that would be a contribution involving both of us.

Even helping the families of doctors and nurses who are involved would be vital, and something anyone can do.


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2014)

Let's just hope everyone helping cares as much about the country and people they return to as they appear to care about patients in other countries that are ill. It is not fair to inflict the consequences of "your" own optional choices on others and I do think that's part of the public disgust over people who violate quarantines for restaurant soup, bike rides, and other blatantly unneccessary and exposure rich pursuits. If you want to be good to others, realise it applies on both sides of the ocean.


----------

